# The Beach Fever Driveler #231



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Got lucky, it was just a bird that got fried, it won't ever light on a fuse again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice one MrsH!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2017)

Good summer title.


----------



## CountryClover (Jun 23, 2017)

A trip to the beach would be nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

CountryClover said:


> A trip to the beach would be nice!


OMG, look at Tanman!!  Don't ya'll have anything that boy can play with??


----------



## CountryClover (Jun 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> OMG, look at Tanman!!  Don't ya'll have anything that boy can play with??



His 4 wheeler is in the shop, so he tried to ride the tires around!  And of course, Mom caught it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 23, 2017)

SURFS UP


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SURFS UP





I got a surf board, just don't have no waves.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

CountryClover said:


> His 4 wheeler is in the shop, so he tried to ride the tires around!  And of course, Mom caught it!


creative mind!


----------



## CountryClover (Jun 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> creative mind!



He'll be 15 in a few months... Terrible twos and threes are easier than these teenage years!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

CountryClover said:


> He'll be 15 in a few months... Terrible twos and threes are easier than these teenage years!


gawd, can't believe he is that old!  MAN, that means *I* am getting old.  I still have the picture he drew me on my wall here at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey CountryClover.....sure has been a while! 

Gotta go take Boo to the Vett to get a vaccine. Might as well let Bert ride and get a training moment in with other pets and people.

Y'all have a good afternoon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

Caught Boss#2 sleepin again. 
That's got to be embarrassing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caught Boss#2 sleepin again.
> That's got to be embarrassing.


pictures??????


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 23, 2017)

Well dang ! I came in here hoping to see that video of Mr H22 daincin at the beach to I'm your Boogy Man


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

Whoops... I was lookin for the winter weather thread!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whoops... I was lookin for the winter weather thread!!!!


with the way our seasons are going, we might not have to wait too long...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> pictures??????


Great  idea.


mark-7mag said:


> Well dang ! I came in here hoping to see that video of Mr H22 daincin at the beach to I'm your Boogy Man


Iol-ing. I  watch it all the time and just laugh and laugh. Angela saying yes. Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

The plant Mud 's sister in law gave me is getting huge. Love iit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

That is a baby from hers. I bet hers is as big as the green giant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

with rain coming I felt like I needed to work like Chief on crack today to get stuff done.   Garden without attention for two weeks was a mess then the grass needed mowed.   Just got done with those two tasks.   To pooped to pop now.

hey MsH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with rain coming I felt like I needed to work like Chief on crack today to get stuff done.   Garden without attention for two weeks was a mess then the grass needed mowed.   Just got done with those two tasks.   To pooped to pop now.
> 
> hey MsH22



Dude, you had to be bustin'it to get all that done today, after all that traveling especially. I bet it was well grown with all the rain we've had.

Time for a


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

Processed broccoli. Froze

In the middle of canning 11 quarts of green beans.  First 6 are in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !! I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !! 

C'moan Monday !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude, you had to be bustin'it to get all that done today, after all that traveling especially. I bet it was well grown with all the rain we've had.
> 
> Time for a



I was gettin' after it.   Garden until noon and then 3+ hours to mow.  Then back to garden to stand up and stake the 8 cages of tomatoes that got blown over while gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !! I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !!
> 
> C'moan Monday !!



I'd help you out but really need to dry out after the free booze for 8 of the 12 days I was gone.   I took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

Time to blunge and degrit some kaolin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to blunge and degrit some kaolin . .



Friday aint for workin. Friday's is for drankin. 
Now that the boy has weekends off, he and the girl are gonna join us for our Saturday date lunch tomorrow. Thinking about  Jack's sports bar.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 23, 2017)

My 15 yr old grandson took his first flight alone to Annapolis this week for wrestling camp with the navy seals.  Missed his flight coming home at lunch and is now waiting til a 8 pm flight. Mom and dad not too concerned but me and grandpa were. Talked to him by phone and calmed down some.
He said he's ready to go back next summer and do it again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd help you out but really need to dry out after the free booze for 8 of the 12 days I was gone.   I took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> My 15 yr old grandson took his first flight alone to Annapolis this week for wrestling camp with the navy seals.  Missed his flight coming home at lunch and is now waiting til a 8 pm flight. Mom and dad not too concerned but me and grandpa were. Talked to him by phone and calmed down some.
> He said he's ready to go back next summer and do it again!



Well if he's got your genetics you ain't got nuttin to worry bout. Somebody messes with that boy he'll hop on and be stuck all over'em and can't get him off.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Evening everyone. Sure turned off hot! Had a good breeze on the lake today. Did pretty good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

*First good mess.*

Got these iced down at the camper and grabbed a sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Sure turned off hot! Had a good breeze on the lake today. Did pretty good.



Evenin Moon. You catch 2 or 3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

You beat me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Got another pic but can't get it to load.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Took Bert to our vet to get Boo Bordetella vaccine today. Dadgum Bert is plum unruly in public. Not barking or growling, just pulling, not obeying, etc., He needs a lot of work on socialization/manners.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks like a good day on the water Moon


----------



## redeli (Jun 23, 2017)

Moon where you fish at up there


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Lake Sinclair Redeli.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

as usual that is a nice mess of fish Moonbro

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to blunge and degrit some. . .




That is what I said to a lady friend of mine yesterday and she said ......"WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS" ??????  

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers out there this morning.  It sure is nice to have some fresh brewed coffee again to help me get my eyes open.  

Gobblin, you must have set that BIG CLOCK to chime in  and wake me up early this morning....dang, I had just gotten asleep when that thing made enough noise to wake up the dead !!!!!!   


Looks like Moonpie might have using this technique again in catching all of those catfish !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

EE speaking of clocks here are two more

this first one is in a museum in Wittenburg

the second one is the first of several vertical sun dials that I saw two actually on a corner of a castle in Wittenburg


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

well they are sideways due to size.    So get your morning neck exercises in and look at them.


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning GW & EE
Looking at your pics after watching EE's guys fishing
makes my neck hurt, but not as bad as EE's fishermen must be

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2017)

Gobblin, your photos are awesome.   There have been some really smart people in that area of the world for several centuries.  The overall function and working aspects of a "regular watch" has always fascinated me.  My old trusty "little Ben" wind-up clock finally gave up the ghost recently as the main spring broke when I was winding it and it dang near broke my finger when it released under pressure.  That "Esso-Bee" put one heck of a hurting on the end of one of my fingers too.  

We are really glad to have you back home "safe and sound" too !!!!  


Good Morning Cramer.  I just thought that I would show how fishing with a different kind of "bait" could also be somewhat dangerous BUT it might fill up the boat in a hurry with a large load of catfish.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Mornoning GW,EE, and Cramer. EE, I use more conventional methods. That looks really dangerous to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  Another busy night, time flew by !!


Can somebody help a brudder out ??  I can't see/hear the videos ya'll post, my videos show up as blanks, can no longer post pics, and very limited avatars ????


Cool clock pics Gbro, can you fix the forum clock ??


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2017)

Mine had been doing that too, but now the videos and pics work sorta
Like your avatar - the Ford looks a little strange


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

morning cramer and Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

quack,  no can do on the clock issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  Another busy night, time flew by !!
> 
> 
> Can somebody help a brudder out ??  I can't see/hear the videos ya'll post, my videos show up as blanks, can no longer post pics, and very limited avatars ????
> ...



Mornin Quack, gobblein, Moon, Cramer, and EE done gon.

Quackbro, you are talking about @ home computer right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Going to celebrate Jag's 29th birthday today, or maybe tomorrow depending on weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't know enough about it, but may be flash player Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

If nothing else, I'd reboot computer, run a scan, update definitions for malware, make sure firewall is on, etc., Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quack, gobblein, Moon, Cramer, and EE done gon.
> 
> Quackbro, you are talking about @ home computer right?



Yassir.





Jeff C. said:


> If nothing else, I'd reboot computer, run a scan, update definitions for malware, make sure firewall is on, etc., Quack.




Do WHAAAAAAAA??? 


Later bro's, I gotz to crash ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Those are the simple things, I'd have to defer to someone else if none of that got me back to normal. 

Sleep well, bro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tell the Jag happy birthday for me Chief.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Chief and Quack.

Moonbro, that style fishing does tend to be somewhat explosive for sure !!!

I'm just taking it easy today and resting my leg and knee etc as much as possible.  BORING FOR SURE !!!!

Chief, Tell JAG Happy Birthday tomorrow from me.  My Daughter is celebrating her 35th birthday today.  I just got off of the phone with her and she said they were going to Hilton Head for the day today.  And THANKS to dear old Dad for giving her a nice big beach wagon to haul their stuff out on the beach with now.  I bought it and gave it to her about a month ago and told her it was an early birthday present.  Of course, when they came up and celebrated Father's Day with me last Sunday, I ended up buying her some very expensive luggage that I told her was a present for her birthday, 4th of July, Labor Day, Halloween, Thanksgiving and also Christmas !!!! 

Dang, I wish that I was out on the beach right about now somewhere watching all of the scenery moving about and enjoying a little sunshine as I look like a "white ghost" for sure since I have been wearing jeans all year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning kids! ..... Im about to go farmers market to buy up some corn an green beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Will do Moon and EE. His birthday is actually today EE, but getting rain has kind of put a dampener on us hanging out @ cuzz's pool today and cookin out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Moon and EE. His birthday is actually today EE, but getting rain has kind of put a dampener on us hanging out @ cuzz's pool today and cookin out.



Hope he has a great birfday Jeff


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Moon and EE. His birthday is actually today EE, but getting rain has kind of put a dampener on us hanging out @ cuzz's pool today and cookin out.



Sorry but I misread it.

WELL DANG, THAT IS NEAT !!!!!!!


Hey, I bet I know what you were doing on or about October 3-5th back around 29 years and 9 months ago !!!!



Cause that is what I was doing at that time in Gattlinburg, Tennessee during the period of time back about 35 years and 9 months or so ago!!!!!  Heck, I still remember it very well because it was heavy frost that weekend and we had to find a way to keep warm each night!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope he has a great birfday Jeff



Thanks bloodbro. He's a little disappointed in the weather messin up our plans for today, but we'll get r done tomorrow if it improves.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sorry but I didn't read it correctly.
> 
> WELL DANG, THAT IS NEAT !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yessir, if I remember correctly we had a couple of glasses of wine too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Dadgum, we're getting more rain than I thought we were going to get. Comin down hard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

pics from the town Martin Luther made his proclamation.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 24, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Chief...tell Jag happy Birthday! Hope it's the best year for him yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

Another closer of the Cathedral.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Chief...tell Jag happy Birthday! Hope it's the best year for him yet.



Good morning. Will do, glue bunny thanks! 

Gobblein, love the pics of the clocks, architecture, and all the ornate embellishments.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Gonna go see if I can get Lil Everett to take a nappy nap.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2017)

Afternoon,  happy birthday Jag


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

Want to see where U2 pilot Gary Powers was exchanged?   Called the spy bridge as that is where spies were traded.

It was painted two different colors of green and still is today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  happy birthday Jag



Thanks Wybro, he's napping with lil Everett now. 

I took that advantage to put on a rain suit and rubber boots and go clear the downspouts, the gutters self-washed after that. 

 

Interesting pics keep coming, gobblein!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

I wish I was at the Beach and such.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Wearing my UGA flip flops and Salt Like t shirt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Sipping on one of them drinks with the umbrella in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Afternoon Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Thinking about heading to Tootsies world famous Orchid Lounge.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Know the guy playing there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2017)

Good Afternoon Boss.  Heck, you could get just as wet by standing outside here right now because it is pouring rain and THUNDER-BOOMING BIG TIME NOW due to a line of thunderstorms from Columbia, South Carolina back across Georgia all the way to Panama City, Florida !!!

This is the 3rd time with rain showers during the past 3 hours. 

Sure glad that I stayed home today and rested my knee with double ice packs on it.

My Daughter and Son-in-law are enjoying the beach at Hilton Head today while they celebrate her birthday.   Sure wish that I was there with them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2017)

Cool pics gobblin. Happy birthday Jag. We love ya bub!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

thanks for the compliments on pics there are more to come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2017)

H22 gave Cody and Ash  his self propeled lawn mower. Cody said we could have it back. She bought one of those old timey no motor sickle mowers. I didn't even know they made them anymore.  Lawd I love that old fashion girl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2017)

Afternoon !!  Dang thunder woke me up around 2ish, then Susie was scratching on the bedroom door wanting to get in bed with me . .


----------



## karen936 (Jun 24, 2017)

happy birthday Jag


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about heading to Tootsies world famous Orchid Lounge.



Wish I was @ Tootsies too BO$$. I'm across the street quite often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool pics gobblin. Happy birthday Jag. We love ya bub!





karen936 said:


> happy birthday Jag



He said to tell y'all thanks. I told him he was getting a lot of birthday wishes from here. He likes it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, we eek'd out about 3 hours at cuzz's pool all by ourselves. They were in Florida. Left right before the rain came back again. We had a good time!

Going to fix some meatball sliders and take in a movie I think.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He said to tell y'all thanks. I told him he was getting a lot of birthday wishes from here. He likes it.



Good deal. We got full at brunch, so egg salik sammies tonight.  Cheapest meal eva.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2017)

Morning... BLT's at the BOG ranch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Love me some egg salit sammiches and BLT's. 

Lil meatball sliders were good on little slightly toasted ciabatta rolls.....I'z stuffed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Pineapple upside down cake in a while. Been a long time since I've had that. And cooked in a cast iron skillet in the oven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

MizT can't find Jag's birthday card. He's tearin'up the house and car lookin for it, said there might be a check in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Pineapple upside down cake in a while. Been a long time since I've had that. And cooked in a cast iron skillet in the oven.



Oh my my. My fav. 
I could here the cars going roundy round at the dirt track on the other side of town, but now it's hailing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh hail.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Happy Birfday Jag from me and mrs Linda.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Swimming pool looks like a nice place to sit by and drink beers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you sleeping Drivelers.  It sure is lonely in here this morning.

Guess I need to find me something to eat and maybe read the newspaper to see who did what to whom!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you sleeping Drivelers.  It sure is lonely in here this morning.
> 
> Guess I need to find me something to eat and maybe read the newspaper to see who did what to whom!!!!



I don't care what is reported I did not do it.  I want a lawyer.

morning drivelers

Chief did Jag ever find the card?


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2017)

Morning all
Thanks for the coffee G

Coffee & Goody's - breakfast of champions


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2017)

I been watching that Baxley assault thread hoping to see that those folks have been captured or something


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

gm and yw cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

cramer said:


> I been watching that Baxley assault thread hoping to see that those folks have been captured or something



I've been watching it too to hopping to see something happened.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Morning EE, GW and Cramer.


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2017)

Morning MP!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

hey moonbro,  plans to destroy another fish hideout?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Getting ready to repack the truck and head home from the lake. We have had a blast! We are going to let em rest today GW. Our friend has a 6 hour drive back to Florida.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2017)

Moanin bro's !!!  Did some swapping and am off tonight, headed to Millville, getting on the jet headed to PCB for a few days !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bro's !!!  Did some swapping and am off tonight, headed to Millville, getting on the jet headed to PCB for a few days !!!





Try not to face plant and scratch up Costa's.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Morning Quack and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bro's !!!  Did some swapping and am off tonight, headed to Millville, getting on the jet headed to PCB for a few days !!!



Try to stay out of trouble 







oh and have fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Mornin Moon, gobblein. Thinkin about going out in tall grass pasture to spray invasive small Callery pear sprouts, but not sure of best defense of ticks/chiggers. Last thing I need is to get covered up in them rascals today. Been reading up on products, but I don't think any of it is fail safe. Maybe just reduce the probability of them. 

Any suggestions for the best retail off the shelf products?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Repel with Deet has kept them to minimum, but still has allowed a few bites of both chiggers and ticks recently.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

tuck pants legs inside of socks and spray with deet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tuck pants legs inside of socks and spray with deet.



I've even been wearing tall rubber boots with pants tucked in. 

All I can do is treat and hope for the best I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've even been wearing tall rubber boots with pants tucked in.
> 
> All I can do is treat and hope for the best I reckon.





Chiefbro wearing "tall rubber boots" ='s Chest waders . .


Later bro's, we're gone . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro wearing "tall rubber boots" ='s Chest waders . .
> 
> 
> Later bro's, we're gone . .



Enjoy! Bout time you got out of the mon.
The boy said he missed my cornbread.  Fixin to take a big ole pone to him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro wearing "tall rubber boots" ='s Chest waders . .
> 
> 
> Later bro's, we're gone . .



Nah, they only come up to my knee grows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin



Sup blood? 

Fixin to go play in the bugs spraying herbicide, soon as I get a bite to eat. Actually feels pretty good outdoors today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup blood?
> 
> Fixin to go play in the bugs spraying herbicide, soon as I get a bite to eat. Actually feels pretty good outdoors today.



I just came in.   weed eater then sprayed a 4 gal tank of round up on fence rows.   came in sweating and wife says, 'you look hot.'   I don't think it was an invite if you know what I mean.   

Took shower and ate sammish on homemade bread.   I am toast for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Took the boy his cornbread and Ashley said her mama was briging her some today too. Great minds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just came in.   weed eater then sprayed a 4 gal tank of round up on fence rows.   came in sweating and wife says, 'you look hot.'   I don't think it was an invite if you know what I mean.
> 
> Took shower and ate sammish on homemade bread.   I am toast for now.



Just sprayed 6 gal glyphosate and triclopyr mixed-3 gal per tank. Think I'm done too, got humid after I started.

Better go wash critters off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Lunch for next week. Gonna be good. Fresh cucumber out of the garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lunch for next week. Gonna be good. Fresh cucumber out of the garden.



MizT made some egg salik, used 21 eggs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT made some egg salik, used 21 eggs!



 Glad I looked at my pic. I forgot the mushrooms.  Draining now to add.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Had a toasted egg salik, bacon, lettuce sammie for brunch. Added pepperoni, salami and pepper jack cheese to the pasto salad this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2017)

sgetti and homemade baggite bread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sgetti and homemade baggite bread



Y'all know you can make some bread. 
Country fried cubed deer meat, zipper peas, broccoli, mash r taters and gravey at the Cafe356.My request.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Not sure what MizT's got up her sleeve for supper, she's been in the kitchen preppin' all kinds of stuff for the upcoming week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure what MizT's got up her sleeve for supper, she's been in the kitchen preppin' all kinds of stuff for the upcoming week.



Smart girl. Thats what we do on Sunday. Don't wanna have to think about it during the week. It's just the two of us now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

On a lighter note.  Reservation have been made for my little Island off the beaten path for Labor day weekend.  Condo off the beach this time, but hey, we'll be on the island.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Y'all know you can make some bread.
> Country fried cubed deer meat, zipper peas, broccoli, mash r taters and gravey at the Cafe356.My request.



Oh, it's not deer fried cubed deer meat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note.  Reservation have been made for my little Island off the beaten path for Labor day weekend.  Condo off the beach this time, but hey, we'll be on the island.



Finally canceled mine the other day. Originally they had only cancelled one of my days. The next time I looked at it not too long ago, it was 2 days. I got the email a while back, but I guess it was a correction of the original cancellation. I didn't carefully read it as I thought it was just a reminder. I remember you telling me they had cancelled 2 days on y'all. Don't know if you remember me telling you they only cancelled one day on me. Well, it turns out they did cancel 2 days on me, but not in that original email.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally canceled mine the other day. Originally they had only cancelled one of my days. The next time I looked at it not too long ago, it was 2 days. I got the email a while back, but I guess it was a correction of the original cancellation. I didn't carefully read it as I thought it was just a reminder. I remember you telling me they had cancelled 2 days on y'all. Don't know if you remember me telling you they only cancelled one day on me. Well, it turns out they did cancel 2 days on me, but not in that original email.



Yep. It got blown off the map. Made reservations at Hunting. One island over and cancelled those too. It got hit just as hard, but still open.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, it's not deer fried cubed deer meat?



I guarantee it aint chicken fried.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Goin' to NOLA this weekend coming up to buddy's place. Actually south of it out in the boondocks, not far from the fishing holes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Wonder if the deer cubed themselves too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Funny, turns out MizT cooked cubed for us too, but not deer fried cubed, beef fried cubed beef. 

Would've preferred deer cubed all day long.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2017)

Afternoon, last week off start back to work Friday night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, last week off start back to work Friday night



Evenin Wy. Much needed time off I'm sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

That cubed beef was Angus, very tender and good.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 25, 2017)

Cheeken Parma and garlic bread over hera.  Leftover homade fried Apple pies for deesert


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Cheeken Parma and garlic bread over hera.  Leftover homade fried Apple pies for deesert



Oh I love those fried apple pies, glue bunny.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Mernin...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

morning bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro



Mornin sir!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Morning Blood and GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

moonbro are you home safe and sound?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy MOANDAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.


Word on the street is that Wybro is going to have to be re-trained on his job as he has enjoyed being off work for about a month now !!!!    

I was forced to rest all weekend and not even think about things up in the country.  I bet the critters are hungry for sure now. I am really worried about a new fawn because it seemed to have disappeared as I pulled the cards back a week ago.  One week there were about 100 photos of it and then the next week, there were NONE of it.  The mama doe just seemed in distress all the previous week and constantly looking for her little one.    I really hope the coyotes didn't get it.  

I am going to try to process a shipment later today since the rain is gone for now.  I just hope that I can still walk afterwards as it dang near killed me about two weeks ago when I had to get one done immediately.  The sad thing is that I will have another shipment arriving tomorrow to be processed by the end of this week too. 

Of course, it is actually good to have business to be working on and keeping my customers satisfied.   

Fresh brewed coffee sounds like a good plan this morning for sure.  I need to get a shower, eat some breakfast, check the obituary page and Pray that my name is NOT on it, then get all of my ducks lined up and get busy as early this morning  as possible. 

CYL.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Back on the home twenty GW. Good morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

A few pics from Dresden


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

What's the history on those buildings, gobblein?

Nice architecture.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

A few more from Dresden













This is a partial shot of a 330 feet long mural made of 1 foot square tiles made from porcelein china and only a couple hundred were damaged during WWII and had to be remade.  It depicts rulers and famous warriors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the history on those buildings, gobblein?
> 
> Nice architecture.



The first is a historic cathedral and a relatively new building nicknamed the lemon squeezer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

The second is a historic church built after the Martin Luther Reformation.   It is about 350 yo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The first is a historic cathedral and a relatively new building nicknamed the lemon squeezer.



 

I wonder why?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

Chief,

In the second set the second picture is of the Catholic church built after the reformation and the ruler had converted to and the Catholics could not march in the street going to mass so you can see they built a indoor ring around the church to assymble in.

The first and third are of the rulers palace.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Morning Chief. Great pics GW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> In the second set the second picture is of the Catholic church built after the reformation and the ruler had converted to and the Catholics could not march in the street going to mass so you can see they built a indoor ring around the church to assymble in.
> 
> The first and third are of the rulers palace.



Interesting....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

BTW most of these buildings are made out of sandstone and the really dark stones are old and the darkening is due to the iron in the stone reacting with chemicals in the air.   When you get a mixture in a building it usually means they reused stones after buildings collapsed in WWII.   

You can see with the Catholic church the outside ring is whiter stones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Great pics GW!



Good morning Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Morning girls!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Fine morning to be porch sittin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Fine morning to be porch sittin



That it is.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Feels good this morning without a doubt Bloodbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

If y'all get a chance check out the cafe this morning. Got a new player on the team.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That it is.





Moonpie1 said:


> Feels good this morning without a doubt Bloodbro.



I reckon we better soak it up and enjoy it now because the humidity will be back with a vengeance soon.

How about this... Drunkbro come back from vacation last night and said he got ticketed for swimming during a double red flag! I aint ever heard of such!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I reckon we better soak it up and enjoy it now because the humidity will be back with a vengeance soon.
> 
> How about this... Drunkbro come back from vacation last night and said he got ticketed for swimming during a double red flag! I aint ever heard of such!



Just a 2 minute fly-by.

Blood, a Double Red Flag Alert is put up at the ocean at the life-guard's stand when super large great white sharks are swimming within 100 yards of the shoreline.  The "Double Red" is achieved when an IDIOT is attacked by these sharks as the water becomes "Double" RED in Color and the IDIOT swimmer is eliminated from the gene pool.

Dang, what a shame at a missed opportunity in finding you a new workmate that is willing to actually work!!!!!    

See all of you later.


ps:  Sorry but I couldn't resist this opportunity !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Moonbro....  He has made arrangements to come cook for us while I'm on the DL with my hand surgery.... Moonbro = a good man!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got off the phone with Moonbro....  He has made arrangements to come cook for us while I'm on the DL with my hand surgery.... Moonbro = a good man!


Kool beans!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

OH............ Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> OH............ Mornin!



Too late...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I reckon we better soak it up and enjoy it now because the humidity will be back with a vengeance soon.
> 
> How about this... Drunkbro come back from vacation last night and said he got ticketed for swimming during a double red flag! I aint ever heard of such!



Didn't know one could be ticketed, but a double red flag means the beach is closed to swimming, probably even wading.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Mornin! 
AWESOME pics Gobblin! The architecture is amazing. 
Moonie=good man! 

Double red flag ticket. And that's why I don't go to commercialized beaches. If you aint smart enough to know an angry ocean when you see it, just stay home. We were at Amelia Island one time and the life guards made us get off the beach because of thunder. They got on their jet skies and played in the ocean. That was the last straw for H22.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> AWESOME pics Gobblin! The architecture is amazing.
> Moonie=good man!
> 
> Double red flag ticket. And that's why I don't go to commercialized beaches. If you aint smart enough to know an angry ocean when you see it, just stay home. We were at Amelia Island one time and the life guards made us get off the beach because of thunder. They got on their jet skies and played in the ocean. That was the last straw for H22.



Just curious, what does it matter if it's a commercialized beach or not if you've got red flag warnings? They are usually up for a good reason.

You can't see riptides and lightning is usually associated with thunder.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Too late...


 sowwy, I caught it as soon as I could.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

where'd erybody go???????

sniff-sniff...........yep, I showered & brushed my toof, so that ain't it................


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2017)

Afternoon, my friends down in the State.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon, my friends down in the State.


thought you'd forgot about us............. now, what kind of knives the billy's talkin 'bout??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Evening Keebs,Bo$$ and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> where'd erybody go???????
> 
> sniff-sniff...........yep, I showered & brushed my toof, so that ain't it................



Got all dressed up, went out in pasture to spray another 7 gals of herbicide on invasive trees. Done took a shower now, not going back again today.



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon, my friends down in the State.



Afternoon BO$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Been shopping at Amazon. Broke down and got a new laptop. Guess H22 just gonna have to get used to Windows10.
I use my phone at home, but he still has a flip phone and the boys high school laptop just wasn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been shopping at Amazon. Broke down and got a new laptop. Guess H22 just gonna have to get used to Windows10.
> I use my phone at home, but he still has a flip phone and the boys high school laptop just wasn't cutting it anymore.



I remember when I had to teach my old next door neighbor how to use a mouse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, what does it matter if it's a commercialized beach or not if you've got red flag warnings? They are usually up for a good reason.
> 
> You can't see riptides and lightning is usually associated with thunder.



Well, we USED to not have flags or beach patrol. It's all good when the beach patrol rides by in the mornin and says you caint catch fish without beer. And I aint neva been TOLD to leave the beach for any reason. 

And you can see riptides if ya know what to look for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I remember when I had to teach my old next door neighbor how to use a mouse.



MAGIC!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

I hated Windows 10. I guess because it was app based, but when I first got that laptop I wasn't using a smart phone yet. Probably wouldn't be so bad now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I hated Windows 10. I guess because it was app based, but when I first got that laptop I wasn't using a smart phone yet. Probably wouldn't be so bad now.



You wanna come teach him. 




Time to head to the hizzy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, we USED to not have flags or beach patrol. It's all good when the beach patrol rides by in the mornin and says you caint catch fish without beer. And I aint neva been TOLD to leave the beach for any reason.
> 
> And you can see riptides if ya know what to look for.



Oh....Ok den!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs,Bo$$ and Chief.





Jeff C. said:


> Got all dressed up, went out in pasture to spray another 7 gals of herbicide on invasive trees. Done took a shower now, not going back again today.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon BO$$


ssnnniiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffff, yep, I could tell, you smell smexy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been shopping at Amazon. Broke down and got a new laptop. Guess H22 just gonna have to get used to Windows10.
> I use my phone at home, but he still has a flip phone and the boys high school laptop just wasn't cutting it anymore.


that why you ain't answered me back or is the Mr. slackin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> ssnnniiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffff, yep, I could tell, you smell smexy!
> 
> that why you ain't answered me back or is the Mr. slackin?


I answered.my fault. Not his.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I answered.my fault. Not his.


 I not see it...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I not see it...................



Sent it again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....Ok den!



Even during that tropical storm they didn't tell us to leave. They just told us it was coming.  Remember?  There were only 4 campers left in the whole park and we was one of em. Lol


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sent it again.


 Thank you so much sweet lady!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even during that tropical storm they didn't tell us to leave. They just told us it was coming.  Remember?  There were only 4 campers left in the whole park and we was one of em. Lol


hornet's = tough campers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2017)

MizT text me that her work is expecting her to work 95 hrs this week. She said, "that ain't happenin"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT text me that her work is expecting her to work 95 hrs this week. She said, "that ain't happenin"!



Go Mz.T. they were doing that to Cody too. Good $$, but money don't buy you love. Thank goodness he got outta that job. Now weekends and Holidays off and enjoying life makin the same $.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2017)

2 years ago my bestest friend in the whole wide world went to heaven. I'm better, but she is the first thing I think of when I wake up. She loved her Cody and his life is good. Angels do exsist.  ILY Mama.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Morning. Anybody stirring?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2017)

I am moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Gobblin, Chief (just walking in the door) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I've been up for a couple of hours now but haven't accomplished much.

Thankfully, I was able to get a shipment processed yesterday without any major knee problems or weather issues.  I've got to get another one done by Friday of this week as well so I've got my fingers crossed for now. 

I read back somewhat and I always knew that there were some really fine members on this website but as I read back and saw that Moonbro had offered to help Blood after his upcoming surgery by visiting him and cooking up a bunch of things for his family........well that just made me smile and realize there are surely Angels in this world and they are in a lot of different forms.  I am so glad that Moonbro and so many others on this site are my friends as well because it surely makes living life a lot easier.  KUDOS MY FRIEND !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2017)

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2017)

hey EE and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Morning GW, EE and Chief. Tagged along on Dubs thread in the cafe. Sure am liking the Blackstone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey EE and Chief





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, EE and Chief. Tagged along on Dubs thread in the cafe. Sure am liking the Blackstone!



Mornin gobblein, Moon, EE gon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2017)

Time to get Jag up and at'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2017)

1 hr and I'm gonna be unda the knife..... 
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Prayers sent for a quick and complete recovery brother!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 hr and I'm gonna be unda the knife.....
> Y'all have a great day!





Moonpie1 said:


> Prayers sent for a quick and complete recovery brother!




Blood, My Prayers are also being sent and are just like Moon's exact woods too !!!!!   

I just had a change in work plans today and now I am going to go to Plan B.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 hr and I'm gonna be unda the knife.....
> Y'all have a great day!


's for an easy surgery and goooood meds!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 hr and I'm gonna be unda the knife.....
> Y'all have a great day!



Big  for ya Blood. 
Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Big  for ya Blood.
> Mornin!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

LUNCH CALLLLLL!!!!!!
Mine is "cleaned out the fridge"
dressed up beef stroganof, mashed taters with gravy, chicken tender, fresh plumb maters & cole slaw.......... already ate my cantaloupe as an hor'sde........orde...........snack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2017)

Nibbled on some pasta salik. Bacon, cheese biskit and a nutty bar filled me up this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nibbled on some pasta salik. Bacon, cheese biskit and a nutty bar filled me up this mornin.


 no wonder you stay so danged skinny..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2017)

Egg salad sammiches for me and da Jag.

Blood, hope all went well and you had a successful surgery.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 27, 2017)

Ham and roast beast samwich, chips and a chocolate chip cookie.
Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
Just chillin hera in the recliner watchin the world drive by.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey chief and Jag...been awhile since I had some egg salad samwiches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2017)

Survived... Pass me a beer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Survived... Pass me a beer



Can you hold it with that hand?

Glad you survived.  Now recover.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Survived... Pass me a beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you hold it with that hand?
> 
> Glad you survived.  Now recover.


Doc said to get someone to help!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



howdy Mandy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Survived... Pass me a beer


 good deal!  Which one did you start with?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Doc said to get someone to help!
> 
> 
> howdy Mandy



someone to help?   I am sure your MIL will help drink your beer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone to help?   I am sure your MIL will help drink your beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey chief and Jag...been awhile since I had some egg salad samwiches.



Sorry I missed ya glue bunny, went straight out the door and started mowing grass.


----------



## redeli (Jun 27, 2017)

Learn for beach sat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2017)

All swole up an hurtin.... Good night


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 27, 2017)

Rest easy blood.  Stay ahead of the pain and take your meds when you're supposed to the next few days.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 27, 2017)

Evening, glad all went well Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

morning,

bloodbro, hopefully you got some rest


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Morning GW. Hope they gave Bloodbro some good meds and he could get some sleep. Today is my Friday. We are headed to NC to see our daughter today. Gonna work till lunch and bug out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

safe travels moonbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of my Driveler friends.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as I need to get fully awake and get a move on as the incoming shipment didn't make it yesterday but it should be here today and I've got to get it processed today before the clouds and rain move back in tomorrow.  I surely wish that I could snap my finger and perform magic and POOF, it was already done and it was safely in the warehouse.  Gotta eat me some breakfast, get a shower, get everything prepped, and hope that it doesn't hurt my knee very much. 

Blood, I am glad that your surgery went well and now it is time to take it easy and let it heal properly.  You need to re-train your MIL if necessary and make sure that she fetches your beer during this recuperation.

Moonbro, I surely hope that you and Mz R has a safe trip to visit your Daughter and her family in the mountains too.  Give your sweet Daughter a hug from me and tell her that she surely has a fantastic DAD !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

Mornin Gobblein, Moon, EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Chief, I'll say hi in a minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I'll say hi in a minute.





Standing by.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Standing by.....



Have a seat it might be a minute or two


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have a seat it might be a minute or two



Sitting by.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

are you sipping on a cup of coffee while you wait?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

morning Chief

what is on the agenda today?

I have a complete, can't get it all done, list.   What to do first is the problem.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are you sipping on a cup of coffee while you wait?



Already had 2 cups, chomping at the bit already.



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> what is on the agenda today?
> 
> I have a complete, can't get it all done, list.   What to do first is the problem.



Got to get the rest of the lawn mowed up @ ol home place. Got a good start on it yesterday after we got all of mine done. Then get on bush hog this afternoon. Problem is I hate cutting wet grass and this place is very shady in many areas with all the large trees.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeffro! Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

Reckon I'll go edge driveway and sidewalk. Waiting on brother to bring tractor and bush hog.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

Mernin!
Still fuming over an incident at the pool yesterday and got to get payroll done and I'm missing time cards from a few of you...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

Them meds they gave me turned me into a one eye one arm flying purple people eater...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Them meds they gave me turned me into a one eye one arm flying purple people eater...


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 28, 2017)

Mernin my beautiful peeples!
Stay safe everybody on this nice hump day!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Them meds they gave me turned me into a one eye one arm flying purple people eater...


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hiya sista!


glue bunny said:


> Mernin my beautiful peeples!
> Stay safe everybody on this nice hump day!


Mornin, hope you're takin it easy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go edge driveway and sidewalk. Waiting on brother to bring tractor and bush hog.



I worked the garden waiting on dew to dry.




Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Still fuming over an incident at the pool yesterday and got to get payroll done and I'm missing time cards from a few of you...



Put me down for the normal + 10
Thanks keebsistakingcareofus




blood on the ground said:


> Them meds they gave me turned me into a one eye one arm flying purple people eater...



So it is the good stuff they gave you.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



morning MsH22




glue bunny said:


> Mernin my beautiful peeples!
> Stay safe everybody on this nice hump day!



stay off that foot and heal up gluey


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Put me down for the normal + 10
> Thanks keebsistakingcareofus


 gotcha covered.............. now
What's for lunch??
I did pretty good, pressure cooker+frozen leg quarters, italian roasted chicken mix, a few mixed veggies + about 30 minutes=right tasty!  Stir fried some okra to go with!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

been a day or two but here are a couple pics from Germany

everyone should know what the devices are for in the first picture; however, what about the second one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

First one for fire. 
Second one for floods. 
I have no ideer. 
What you doin way up there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Prague has preserved the Jewish ghetto to some extend that dates back 100's of years.

Here is a couple of pics from inside the oldest existing synagogue and the cemetery where they are buried 8 and 9 deep.

Very moving experience.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First one for fire.
> Second one for floods.
> I have no ideer.
> What you doin way up there?



The first is not for fire.  Think cold.

I was climbing a road as this was a town built into a hillside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack !!



Any warrants out for you?

If not, did you have fun anyhow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2017)

Cool pics Gbro!!!


Brother flew us on his jet to PCB, 22 minute flight.  First time since I was a kid that my 93yr old mom, my sister, my bro and I vacated together !!

Ended up buying his diesel Mercedes SUV that he keeps for a beach car, said it wasn't big enough . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

That Mercedes will be expensive to keep up.    Sold my wife's when the dealer wanted $500 for an oil change and the local shade tree still needed about 200 for parts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any warrants out for you?
> 
> If not, did you have fun anyhow?





Had a blast Gbro !!  My nephew sent me home with a bag full of Scamp filets !! 



My Mom said at supper, "If I die tonight, I'll die happy..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a blast Gbro !!  My nephew sent me home with a bag full of Scamp filets !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom said at supper, "If I die tonight, I'll die happy..."




Glad ya'll were all able to get together!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Got H22's new lap top. Getting it all set up for him. He's gonna be a happy camper when he gets home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That Mercedes will be expensive to keep up.    Sold my wife's when the dealer wanted $500 for an oil change and the local shade tree still needed about 200 for parts.



That's what I'm skeered of, but at the price I'm getting it, I can always flip it and make $$$.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack !!


 'bout time!!  Glad ya'll had a blast!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got H22's new lap top. Getting it all set up for him. He's gonna be a happy camper when he gets home.


 whooo-hooooo!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The first is not for fire.  Think cold.
> 
> I was climbing a road as this was a town built into a hillside.



TELL ME THE ANSWER!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

Going do a reverse sear a NY strip steak tonight.... Im cookin with my left hand!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been a day or two but here are a couple pics from Germany
> 
> everyone should know what the devices are for in the first picture; however, what about the second one.



First one is to keep people from falling off the roof drunk.
The second one is for taking selfies with the trees in the background.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Going do a reverse sear a NY strip steak tonight.... Im cookin with my left hand!



Still should be good.But be careful since your starting on the other side first.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Still should be good.But be careful since your starting on the other side first.



Good advice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2017)

Gonna grill up some New Yoke strips, poke loin, green peppas, onions on a stick ,fresh sweet kone on da cob, fried 'green maters, and skrooms...


Howa ya like me now ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have no earthly ideer what we'z gonna have for suppa. Been eatin left ovas all week. 

Gotta go by the jewelry sto and pick up the fancy watch H22 got from the boy for Father's day that he will neva wear. Had to have some links takin out.   Pick up a fancy watch that has been in the safe for years H22 gave it to the boy. Had to have links taken out. Picking up a bracelet that was my grand mothers. Had to have links taken out. Fixing my sapphire ring that lost a diamond out of and had new prongs put on my 40 year old engagement ring. LAWD.  Jewelry repair is spensive.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2017)

The first one breaks up ice sheets to keep from killing people when they melt and fall.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2017)

The second one has skylights, benches for viewing and sun bathing, and steps for when the roof is frozen and the ice is too slick to walk on.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2017)

Going to the beach tomorrow too..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2017)

Haulover Beach................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

Dern yeller jacket nest in the back yard...... 3 stings an a little sun burn while mowing! Not to mention its hot out! I witnessed all this while I was watching the boy cut grass just now!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have no earthly ideer what we'z gonna have for suppa. Been eatin left ovas all week.
> 
> Gotta go by the jewelry sto and pick up the fancy watch H22 got from the boy for Father's day that he will neva wear. Had to have some links takin out.   Pick up a fancy watch that has been in the safe for years H22 gave it to the boy. Had to have links taken out. Picking up a bracelet that was my grand mothers. Had to have links taken out. Fixing my sapphire ring that lost a diamond out of and had new prongs put on my 40 year old engagement ring. LAWD.  Jewelry repair is spensive.


Cain't hide dat money!


lagrangedave said:


> The first one breaks up ice sheets to keep from killing people when they melt and fall.


WOW!


lagrangedave said:


> The second one has skylights, benches for viewing and sun bathing, and steps for when the roof is frozen and the ice is too slick to walk on.


 I was wondering when we'd get the answers!  Thanks Dave!!


blood on the ground said:


> Dern yeller jacket nest in the back yard...... 3 stings an a little sun burn while mowing! Not to mention its hot out! I witnessed all this while I was watching the boy cut grass just now!


 I'm glad I read all the way to the end!I was fixin to all ova you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> The first one breaks up ice sheets to keep from killing people when they melt and fall.





lagrangedave said:


> The second one has skylights, benches for viewing and sun bathing, and steps for when the roof is frozen and the ice is too slick to walk on.


Thanks Dave! I kinda had the second one right in my head. 


blood on the ground said:


> Dern yeller jacket nest in the back yard...... 3 stings an a little sun burn while mowing! Not to mention its hot out! I witnessed all this while I was watching the boy cut grass just now!




Live from the new puter. Lawd I gotta change my avi. Can't you say raccoon eyes.
My jewelry looks brand new!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> The first one breaks up ice sheets to keep from killing people when they melt and fall.





lagrangedave said:


> The second one has skylights, benches for viewing and sun bathing, and steps for when the roof is frozen and the ice is too slick to walk on.



Bingo on the first one.   50% of the buildings have snow/ice guards.

Like the second guess and the observation of the skylights is right on.   But it is not for viewing or sun bathing.  

East Germany still has lots of homes heated by coal and the chimneys need cleaned every 2-3 years so the sweep climbs out of the skylight and stands on the viewing platform to clean the chimney.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bingo on the first one.   50% of the buildings have snow/ice guards.
> 
> Like the second guess and the observation of the skylights is right on.   But it is not for viewing or sun bathing.
> 
> East Germany still has lots of homes heated by coal and the chimneys need cleaned every 2-3 years so the sweep climbs out of the skylight and stands on the viewing platform to clean the chimney.


 kewl!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Dave! I kinda had the second one right in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they look sexy on you!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2017)

Afternoon, ive been day drinking. May need rehab before Friday when I go back to work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2017)

afternoon wybro


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey ya'll mz tutu got me a new computer that works.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 28, 2017)

Hubby beatin pots and pans in the kitchen.  Making stuffed bell peppers for Suppa. accompanied by cream korn..Mmmmm. Good eats!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Evening everyone. Got to our daughters house in NC about 6:30. Unwinding with a BLD. Having steak salad for supper. It's nice and cool up here, supposed to be 49 degrees tonight! Loving it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Got to our daughters house in NC about 6:30. Unwinding with a BLD. Having steak salad for supper. It's nice and cool up here, supposed to be 49 degrees tonight! Loving it!



 no thank you. Glad ya'll got there safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2017)

Lawd, what a day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Got to our daughters house in NC about 6:30. Unwinding with a BLD. Having steak salad for supper. It's nice and cool up here, supposed to be 49 degrees tonight! Loving it!


Bottle it up and bring it back to Georgia with you .... Just sprankle it out as you pass my hood!
have fun Moonbro.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

on the downhill side toward the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Mornin! 

Where da coffee man?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Where da coffee man?



read back much?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> read back much?



When I was posting all I saw was bloods post.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

Good morning! I'm headed for an epidural this morning...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning GW, Chief and Bloodbro. Praying it gets you some relief for your back. Waking up on the mountain to this cool weather sure feels nice! Wish that I could bring some back home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon.

Hope you get some relief blood.

Moon, a buddy of mine just moved up to N Georgia, his wife told MizT they weren't even having to run their AC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

BTW, I looked at the elevation where he lives and he is a couple thousand feet, give or take, above my elevation.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2017)

That would would be nice Chief! What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> When I was posting all I saw was bloods post.




understand.

blood is GON but hope he gets some relief.  

moon, we seldom run the AC at the cabin near Helen.   Occasionally when we first get there to get the shut up house smell out then just open the windows and doors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Got all the lawn mowed yesterday late in the afternoon. Neighbor's kept stopping by to visit. Would even pull up while we were mowing. 

Managed to get half the pasture on my side of the property bush hogged. Reckon I better get back on it soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> understand.
> 
> blood is GON but hope he gets some relief.
> 
> moon, we seldom run the AC at the cabin near Helen.   Occasionally when we first get there to get the shut up house smell out then just open the windows and doors.



Is it actually that much cooler up there gobblein?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That would would be nice Chief! What's on the agenda for today?



Bush hoggin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

There were rooms and rooms from floor to ceiling of names of Jews that were taken from just Prague in the museum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it actually that much cooler up there gobblein?



Usually about 5-7 degrees and the cabin is pretty much shaded.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2017)

Good LATE Morning to all of my Driveler friends.

I woke up and realized that I was still strapped to the roof of Moonbro's vehicle of which I hitched an illegal ride up here on yesterday.  Now if I can get Moonbro to come back outside and take me down from the top of his vehicle, I might even eat some MOUNTAIN BREAKFAST.  DANG, IT IS COLD UP HERE !!!!!

Yep, nothing like waking up with frost on my errrr....pumpkin !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

don't you mean peanut?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow GW! That's something to think about! Morning EE, was thinking that noise was coming from the critters last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Got about 40 mins of bush hoggin done, came in got Jag up and at'em for work, and grabbed a lil breakfast.

Reckon I'll cut til rain runs me off when I get back. Hopefully, it will hold off til I finish it all.

Have a good'un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mornin!
Juan mo day then off four.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There were rooms and rooms from floor to ceiling of names of Jews that were taken from just Prague in the museum.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

Mernin.............. Friday Eve!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

yep keebs and MsH22

notice there are two dates after each name:  b'date and date loaded on train.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

I survived


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 29, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Blood...hope the shot helps yer back and you feel like a million dollas!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Our vacation started yesterday at lunch. Don't go back to work till July 6th. Morning Keebs, Mrs. H and I see Glue Bunny reading back. Hope it gets you some relief Bloodbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep keebs and msh22
> 
> notice there are two dates after each name:  B'date and date loaded on train.



dang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Our vacation started yesterday at lunch. Don't go back to work till July 6th. Morning Keebs, Mrs. H and I see Glue Bunny reading back. Hope it gets you some relief Bloodbro!



I'm pretty much on vaca from May to Dec. Just have to show up most eryday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Blood...hope the shot helps yer back and you feel like a million dollas!



Got me walking kinda funny... Between the walk and the effects of the pain meds the party has already started at mine!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow... 10am and I'm 2 finger typing with one eye closed! Guess who don't take medicine very often


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep keebs and MsH22
> 
> notice there are two dates after each name:  b'date and date loaded on train.





blood on the ground said:


> I survived





glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Blood...hope the shot helps yer back and you feel like a million dollas!


 hope you're doing better too.


Moonpie1 said:


> Our vacation started yesterday at lunch. Don't go back to work till July 6th. Morning Keebs, Mrs. H and I see Glue Bunny reading back. Hope it gets you some relief Bloodbro!


 I wish I knew what this "vacation" of which you all speak of.....


blood on the ground said:


> Wow... 10am and I'm 2 finger typing with one eye closed! Guess who don't take medicine very often


oh I wish I was a fly on your wall!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> hope you're doing better too.
> 
> I wish I knew what this "vacation" of which you all speak of.....
> 
> oh I wish I was a fly on your wall!



 it aint funny keedz


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> it aint funny keedz


maybe not to you, but it sho would be to us & the Billy's!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> it aint funny keedz



keedz ?

how's that dloob


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keedz ?
> 
> how's that dloob


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Afternoon, Egg salad sammiches, pickled okry, chips.....it'll have to do.

Loaded up with fresh produce @ Jag's work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Back to bushhog'n before any rain comes in. Nice that it's overcast though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, Egg salad sammiches, pickled okry, chips.....it'll have to do.
> 
> Loaded up with fresh produce @ Jag's work.



Sounds like a perfect lunch to me! 

Rain in da 30606. Good thing H22 threw out some fertilizer this mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2017)

da bottom fell out in the 30046.  hope you find this weather report helpful


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fajita's today, I need a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2017)

oh, hey errybody!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, Egg salad sammiches, pickled okry, chips.....it'll have to do.
> 
> _*Loaded up with fresh produce @ Jag's work*_.





mudracing101 said:


> Fajita's today, I need a nap.


Wendy's 4 for $4...... couldn't finish it all....... AND they were all out of sweet tea!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

hand full of peanuts and went back at it.   hungry I tell you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

tu finger, one eyed driveler is here.

how are you feeling blood?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tu finger, one eyed driveler is here.
> 
> how are you feeling blood?


 yeah, inquiring minds want to know..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Just two nights then off the weekend. I could get used to this !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!!  Just two nights then off the weekend. I could get used to this !!


 I could neva work your schedule, darlin', I'm doing good to keep up with M-F 8-5! 

Later folks, gotta get the ski's out to get home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Got R done just in the nick of time. Parked tractor, walked down to the house from barn and few minutes later the sky opened up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

How was the Florida trip Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How was the Florida trip Quackbro?



It was really enjoyable Chief, hadda blast !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was really enjoyable Chief, hadda blast !!



Good deal, brother.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

No green blobs on radar
Get every thing out
rain came in a downpour


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No green blobs on radar
> Get every thing out
> rain came in a downpour



I got the downpour and the steady rain to follow up, and still falling.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

I even tore out the old logs over the wet weather depression (6 feet).   Now on must jump across until I can get the boards cut and installed.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> da bottom fell out in the 30046.  hope you find this weather report helpful



 for homotree' bottom in 30046


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

poor homotree.   hemi surgery in his future?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like it's bout done here too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2017)

Nic looking to take a scalp over in the on-topic forum.   Glad it wasn't me.    I don't have banned or guest by my name do I?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic looking to take a scalp over in the on-topic forum.   Glad it wasn't me.    I don't have banned or guest by my name do I?



Hard to ban da coffee man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Peaceful pretty overcast afternoon after the rain. Everything freshly mowed and bushhogged, birds singin.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Peaceful pretty overcast afternoon after the rain. Everything freshly mowed and bushhogged, birds singin.....


Life is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Life is good.



Yes Ma'am, it is.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

It is Fryday drivelers.  Wake up and enjoy it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy, wet, tired, and confused Drivelers.

Wet stuff is making my day and upcoming weekend more difficult for sure.

Hopefully after a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee, I will be able to function somewhat this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

EE, I have had one and definitely recommend more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

Chief, can you hear the grass growing with all this rain?

morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, can you hear the grass growing with all this rain?
> 
> morning



Not only hear it, dang near see it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not only hear it, dang near see it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Morning EE, GW and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Mornin Moon. How's things up in NC?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)

3"s at the Shack last night, more coming today.  Hard to believe, but it rained so hard at the mines last night it actually packed the roads.


My bad, morning bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3"s at the Shack last night, more coming today.  Hard to believe, but it rained so hard at the mines last night it actually packed the roads.
> 
> 
> My bad, morning bro's !!



Holy Cow, that's a lot of rain!

Mornin Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Man, the dogs ain't going to like where they're going this afternoon. Kenneling them through our Vet til Wednesday when I can go pick them back up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Spitting rain here now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. Everything is good Chief, we are really enjoying our visit. Going to have a fish fry this evening. Brought the 14" lodge Dutch oven. Blue berry dumpling time!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mornin schweetie! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Everything is good Chief, we are really enjoying our visit. Going to have a fish fry this evening. Brought the 14" lodge Dutch oven. Blue berry dumpling time!



That reminds me, I have to make a dessert for my friends down in Luzianna when we cook for them one evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2017)

Mornin folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks



Mornin blood, managing the pain effectively?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, the dogs ain't going to like where they're going this afternoon. Kenneling them through our Vet til Wednesday when I can go pick them back up.



Where ya headed ?? 





blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks




Know ya'll sick and tired of hearing this, but ice ain't gonna hurtcha . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya headed ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luzianna.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Howudoin?


Much better that it's Friday and I get my monster today!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I have to make a dessert for my friends down in Luzianna when we cook for them one evening.


sho wish I was goin with YOU!


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks


HowUdoin?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya headed ??
> 
> Know ya'll sick and tired of hearing this, but ice ain't gonna hurtcha . .


Hey BigN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Much better that it's Friday and I get my monster today!
> 
> sho wish I was goin with YOU!
> 
> ...



Good Lawd, that would be a hoot. You'd be thinkin, "what in the heck have I got myself into".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

morning keebs , howdy quack , moonbro , and bloodbro


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lawd, that would be a hoot. You'd be thinkin, "what in the heck have I got myself into".


It'd be worth it with you, MizT and Jag!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs , howdy quack , moonbro , and bloodbro


howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It'd be worth it with you, MizT and Jag!!
> 
> howudoin?



That's true, some things one NEVER forgets.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's true, some things one NEVER forgets.


ssshhhhhhh, you'll have folks talkin if'n you keep that up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It'd be worth it with you, MizT and Jag!!
> 
> howudoin?



enjoying the rain on the metal roof.   

when is the terror joining you today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mornin! 

Just got here. 18 wheeler ditched the way to work. Sideways in da road and cab in da ditch.  Had to detour and come the "front" way. Atlanter Hwy. I like my long "country" back road more betta.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Still beat erybody else here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey Keebs, my buddy's sister and BIL live one house apart on their little road, 3 houses total.

BIL is actually from Croatia, but has been living there for about 35-40 years. He sounds like a hardcore Cajun with his accent, and sometimes difficult to understand. I can understand about 70% of what he says, but MiT can't, even Jag can understand him somewhat. 

I figured out that the drunker he gets the harder it is to understand him, the drunker I get the easier it is.....and he's always around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Just got here. 18 wheeler ditched the way to work. Sideways in da road and cab in da ditch.  Had to detour and come the "front" way. Atlanter Hwy. I like my long "country" back road more betta.



Mornin galfriend, hate it when I have to detour my favorite route.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> enjoying the rain on the metal roof.
> 
> when is the terror joining you today?


Gonna have to get him before I get off work (thankfully co-workers love kids!) so his mama can run some errands before her shift starts.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Just got here. 18 wheeler ditched the way to work. Sideways in da road and cab in da ditch.  Had to detour and come the "front" way. Atlanter Hwy. I like my long "country" back road more betta.


ouch, glad you weren't early today!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs, my buddy's sister and BIL live one house apart on their little road, 3 houses total.
> 
> BIL is actually from Croatia, but has been living there for about 35-40 years. He sounds like a hardcore Cajun with his accent, and sometimes difficult to understand. I can understand about 70% of what he says, but MiT can't, even Jag can understand him somewhat.
> 
> I figured out that the drunker he gets the harder it is to understand him, the drunker I get the easier it is.....and he's always around.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H., even snoozing boss #2? Sounds like a fun trip Chief, you can cook the dumplings in the oven.  Keebs gonna have her hands full with the TT. GW is taking Chiefs place in the work detail. And me and Mz. R are kicked back on the mountain. Like Mrs. H and Chief said........ life is good!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

OK, ya'll gotta quit talking about FOOD as I am hungry as a bear !!!!

Just a midday fly-by to say Good Morning to all of the Driveler Nation today and so far, that includes Gobblin, Moonbro, Chief, Quack, Ms Keebs , Blood, Mrs. H, and to whoever else walks in the door soon.

I thought about changing my luck today but I decided against that as it turned out her first name had 28 letters in it and also had 16 different syllables as well.  I figured that I better deal with the continued knee pain and I would be much better off when sundown arrived.   

Ya'll can keep all of this crazy rain as I don't need any to screw up my day and weekend !!!    

I've been busy since I got up this morning as I have washed, dried, hung up, folded up, put-away 5 loads of laundry already this morning.

The good news is that I won't have to keep walking around NEKKID during the next few days.  I bet the neighbors will appreciate that.  Heck, Quackbro will be proud as I also washed 28 pairs of black socks this morning too!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

10-4 Moon, thanks. I know he's got a D.O. or two.

We always have a good time down there, never fails.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

EE, you got a couple spare black sox, a couple of mine have fled. They just walked away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't know if they are left or right though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H., even snoozing boss #2? Sounds like a fun trip Chief, you can cook the dumplings in the oven.  Keebs gonna have her hands full with the TT. GW is taking Chiefs place in the work detail. And me and Mz. R are kicked back on the mountain. Like Mrs. H and Chief said........ life is good!


 A "Mini" mini daily driveler!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, ya'll gotta quit talking about FOOD as I am hungry as a bear !!!!
> 
> Just a midday fly-by to say Good Morning to all of the Driveler Nation today and so far, that includes Gobblin, Moonbro, Chief, Quack, Ms Keebs , Blood, Mrs. H, and to whoever else walks in the door soon.
> 
> ...


just 28??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Sometimes I put'em own backards.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you remember the recipe Chief? Be glad to call and walk you through it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> A "Mini" mini daily driveler!!
> 
> just 28??



Keebs, actually I have 78 pair of identical black Gold-Toe  socks so I don't have to wash them too frequently as I just wait until it is a full load for sure.  I normally buy about 18-24 pair at a time ONLY when they are on sale too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know if they are left or right though.



If you need a few pairs, I will be glad to give them the GPS unit with your address programmed in it and let them "run" on over your way !!!  

You might be in trouble because if you put them on the wrong foot,  you might be pushing down on the gas pedal instead of the brake pedal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Do you remember the recipe Chief? Be glad to call and walk you through it.



Yes Moon, I could use a refresher course, thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

don't forget the DO liner it sure makes clean up easier.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2017)

It sure does GW!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 30, 2017)

A  fine howdy do to you Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hay y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, actually I have 78 pair of identical black Gold-Toe  socks so I don't have to wash them too frequently as I just wait until it is a full load for sure.  I normally buy about 18-24 pair at a time ONLY when they are on sale too.





Crakajak said:


> A  fine howdy do to you Keebs.


 how you doin?


mudracing101 said:


> Hay y'all.


hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Rain in the 30606. 

Spose to meet my girls for happy hour this afternoon. Get the long weekend started RIGHT!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain in the 30606.
> 
> Spose to meet my girls for happy hour this afternoon. Get the long weekend started RIGHT!


Don't tell me, you get Monday AND Tuesday off????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2017)

No vacation for me . Off work only on Tuesday.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

*http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=900205*



mudracing101 said:


> No vacation for me . Off work only on Tuesday.


I have to work Tuesday............ not in the office but out at the park giving out free food & drinks and helping with the games.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain in the 30606.
> 
> Spose to meet my girls for happy hour this afternoon. Get the long weekend started RIGHT!



Good thing to do on a rainy Friday since you can't go swimming.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me, you get Monday AND Tuesday off????


That would be a big YES! 


Crakajak said:


> Good thing to do on a rainy Friday since you can't go swimming.


I'd hate to get wet. 
Am gonna stop on my way to Bone Island and get my water tested and pick up some chlorine. Wish I knew why chlorine was so spensive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

MsH22,

When I had a pool I used mail order for chemicals.  In The Swim and it was cheaper than the local rip off pool companies.   I know buy local but if they can't compete it makes it tough to justify.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That would be a big YES!
> 
> I'd hate to get wet.
> Am gonna stop on my way to Bone Island and get my water tested and pick up some chlorine. Wish I knew why chlorine was so spensive.


At least I get holiday pay plus time & a half for what I put in and we've lowered the number of hotdogs we'll be giving out.
I bet you use a bit more chlorine than I do...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22,
> 
> When I had a pool I used mail order for chemicals.  In The Swim and it was cheaper than the local rip off pool companies.   I know buy local but if they can't compete it makes it tough to justify.



Thanks! I'll look into that. 
Bet shipping aint cheap. Them buckets are HEAVY.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks! I'll look into that.
> Bet shipping aint cheap. Them buckets are HEAVY.



Seems like shipping was free with a minimum purchase.   I'd buy two 50 pound tablets and shock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Dark as night and flooding here. Guess where my umbrella is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like shipping was free with a minimum purchase.   I'd buy two 50 pound tablets and shock.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dark as night and flooding here. Guess where my umbrella is.



I give up.......where?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> I give up.......where?????



Oh just take a wild guess.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh just take a wild guess.


you know anythang that bouy does is *wild*.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

I was just on a web site making sure our condo is still available for Labor Day. Can't reserve less than a week until 30 days out. Looked down and I just got an email from the same site I was looking at. They're watching me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ya'll have a good weekend. Shoot lots of fireworks and things of that nature.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Flooding here in the MON . 

Gotta work the 4th, gonna hafta celebrate this weekend. 


Hornets need to convert to salt, salt's cheap !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

Quack, I didn't need this rain !!!!!!

Glad this didn't happen while I was out in the woods up in the country.  A crazy storm just hit all of a sudden with 40 mph winds blowing 4 trillion gallons of rain sideways.  The temperature dropped about 15 º  in just a few minutes and all 4000 head of cattle are running to the nearest flat rock right now.  Trees are rocking back and forth for now and the thunder is rolling.

The power has gone off twice in the past 5 minutes too as I could hear transformers Kabbooming in the distance.

If it is going to rain, then I hope that it rains right over Clark's Hill Lake so that it can get back somewhat to normal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Mighty strange with no dogs, just dropped them to be boarded.

Going to see if I can't get a nap before MizT gets here. Got mine n Jag's bag packed, I think. Anyway I'll be driving, Jag n MizT will be asleep in about an hour or so.

Everyone have a good 4th-Independence Day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I didn't need this rain !!!!!!
> 
> Glad this didn't happen while I was out in the woods up in the country.  A crazy storm just hit all of a sudden with 40 mph winds blowing 4 trillion gallons of rain sideways.  The temperature dropped about 15 º  in just a few minutes and all 4000 head of cattle are running to the nearest flat rock right now.  Trees are rocking back and forth for now and the thunder is rolling.
> 
> ...



Better take it while we can, prolly gonna be a loooong HOT summer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighty strange with no dogs, just dropped them to be boarded.
> 
> Going to see if I can't get a nap before MizT gets here. Got mine n Jag's bag packed, I think. Anyway I'll be driving, Jag n MizT will be asleep in about an hour or so.
> 
> Everyone have a good 4th-Independence Day!





Safe travels bro, don't forget the ice pack !!!  Post up some pics of the Cajun groceries !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighty strange with no dogs, just dropped them to be boarded.
> 
> Going to see if I can't get a nap before MizT gets here. Got mine n Jag's bag packed, I think. Anyway I'll be driving, Jag n MizT will be asleep in about an hour or so.
> 
> Everyone have a good 4th-Independence Day!





Have a safe trip Chief and a fun filled 4th of July as well !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

strange about the wind EE

got 3" of rain here at the cabin today but no wind all day long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels bro, don't forget the ice pack !!!  Post up some pics of the Cajun groceries !!



Man, glad you reminded me about the ice pack. Been thinkin bout it all day, but bet I would have forgotten it had you not said anything. 

Waiting on MizT to get ready, didn't get home til 7:30. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Have a safe trip Chief and a fun filled 4th of July as well !!!



Thanks Mike, Backatcha! Take it easy on that knee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2017)

Chief, thought you would be miles down the road by now.   Have a safe and fun journey.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2017)

Evening, back at it for a few days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Lawd the fireworks have begun. Had a blast with my high school girls as usual. Lots of laughs. The boy texted his dad a pic of all the fireworks he bought. Dad said, you gonna light your neighborhood up. Boy said no padre, I'm gonna light the Cafe356 up. Boy has always loved fireworks.  Used to have to drive to South Carolina to get em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2017)

My friend that we went to see in St. Augustine was home so we always get together when she's home. She is going to Paris to see Jimmy  Buffett.  My bestest friend(that got the speeding ticket in the MON) decided to go with her since she had made plans before her hubby passed away. Me and Sue said, y'all are going to Paris to see Jimmy freakin Buffett.? Buncha Parrot Heads.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of my Driveler friends.

I'm going to try to go to the country, take care of my elderly relative and hope to get his groceries, write out his checks for bills, and get them mailed etc, and possibly have a chance to check my trail cameras too.  I am hoping that the rain does not happen today.

Got to get a shower and eat some breakfast to get fully awake.

I hope that all of you will have a safe weekend as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

wybro, it has been so long did they make you fill out paperwork as a new employ?

MsH22, That will be an expensive concert

EE, take your hip waders as the water and mud will be highish

Coffee has been ready for quite a while but the computer is acting up this AM


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

Morning EE & Goblin.
Everybody's sleeping in or GON
Happy Fourth of July

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

yw

it is awfully quiet this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw
> 
> it is awfully quiet this morning.



My other friend, Sue just got back from Germany.  I bet y'all were there the same time. She has relatives there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Morning EE,GW,Cramer and Mrs. H. Getting ready to pack up and head down the hill to the house. Been a fun visit, but it's time to go home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

morn MsH22

moon, safe travels.  There will be some cracra people on the road today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

quack should be along shortly to give us the over night report and start his weekend.


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My other friend, Sue just got back from Germany.  I bet y'all were there the same time. She has relatives there.



Does she make coffee every morning and visit Woody's?


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

Morning Moon and Ms. TooTwo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

Does she make biscuits 3-4 days a week tue?


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

some of us folks are culinarily challenged on hera


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

Quax awake - good
Wonder if he is eating chocolate pudding with a little sausage this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

chased by a beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack should be along shortly to give us the over night report and start his weekend.




Hadda a great night !! 


'Morning brothers !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> Does she make coffee every morning and visit Woody's?



That would be a negative. I'm the coffe maker of our group.  Lawd them girls sleep late.


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

Quax = sloe reeder


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Good morning Quackbro and Mrs. H. Fried fish up here last night. Will try to post some pics in the cafe later.


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That would be a negative. I'm the coffe maker of our group.  Lawd them girls sleep late.



rules that theory out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

Stop by the town square at the local farmers market, bought a bushel of shelled bbeans, bushel of purple hulls, and a bushel of some other kinda peas. Dood gave me a "free watermelon..."

Dawn's gonna be a blanching thang this weekend !!


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> Quax = sloe reeder



or maybe doesn't reed at all, just sloe typer


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2017)

all the pots I could find
Now I gotta go wash dishes
morning Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

Mernin children


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

how goes it bloodbro?   hand and back report.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Morning Blood. Status report? Hope all is well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how goes it bloodbro?   hand and back report.....





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Status report? Hope all is well.



Back pain is almost nonexistent! Amazing how much better it feels. Hand ...well the carpal tunnel symptoms have subsided but the pain is rough!! Doc hooked me up so when it gets to bad Im takin care of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heading out for our weekly brunch date. Eggs Benedict  on the menu at the bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2017)

Safe and sound......for now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice brunch this mornin. Eggs Benedict,  cheese grits and hashbrown casserole.  Bloody Mary for him and a tropical surprise for me.  Don't know what it was, but it sho was good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice brunch this mornin. Eggs Benedict,  cheese grits and hashbrown casserole.  Bloody Mary for him and a tropical surprise for me.  Don't know what it was, but it sho was good.



Nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice MsH22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

Gonna get buck nekkid and take a pool bath . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get buck nekkid and take a pool bath . .





Pics ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2017)

NO I am good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get buck nekkid and take a pool bath . .



H22 got through washing the camper and did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> NO I am good.



What he said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got through washing the camper and did.



  Try it with Susie !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

No fireworks yet, but gota a good little thunder storm in the 30680.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2017)

Gonna fry up some green maters, cheekun strips and steaks, yeah I said steaks !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Pizza, wangs and kale chips. Tonight.  From scratch.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2017)

Evening, chicken wangs from the store


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Who wouda thunk kale was good. Smelled awful cookin. Taste awesome.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

Cheez burgerz an pasta salad.... Its betterna poke in da eye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

coffee


----------



## cramer (Jul 2, 2017)

Morning GW!


Once Double E smells that coffee, he'll tumble outta bed and gather some thoughts
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee





cramer said:


> Morning GW!
> 
> 
> Once Double E smells that coffee, he'll tumble outta bed and gather some thoughts
> Thanks for the coffee G



Happy Sunday morning to you Gobblin, Cramer, and the rest of the Driveler Nation.  Unfortunately, I stayed up late and watched that Nascar Disaster race in Daytona last night.  Looked like Junior had a bullseye on his car all night long as no matter what he did, he ended up in a wreck somehow that was not of his choosing.   

I tried my best to rest my knee last night too as I watched this melee but dangit, it is hurting like crazy this morning.  About 15 minutes ago, I started smelling a big whiff of fresh brewed coffee, I knew that I had to get up and find the source as quickly as possible before it disappeared off into the wild blue yonder.

I hope that all of you are having a safe Holiday type weekend of sorts too.  I've still got to finish uploading the remaining 10 memory cards from my trailcams because I was too tired to finish it late yesterday and last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

Wheeee it is wet.   Got 2.5" of rain on the garden while in the mtns.   Lots of stuff is rotting due to all the moisture.

Got a mess of green beans, some maters, few okra, and it is July and still getting broccoli  , oh and cukes more cukes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

morning cramer and EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy Sunday...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

blood, are you home, away, or on cloud nine?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Cramer and EE. Got back from our daughters yesterday evening, unloaded the vehicle and the bottom fell out here too GW. Fixing to scare up some brekfus.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Morning Blood. Howyoudoin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

moonbro, scaring up b'fast here myself.   Buttermilk biscuits, bacon in the oven and eggs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm gonna fire up the Blackstone this morning GW. Hash browns, rooster boolits, pancakes and some Broadbents ham that B0$$ sent me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm gonna fire up the Blackstone this morning GW. Hash browns, rooster boolits, pancakes and some Broadbents ham that B0$$ sent me.



sounds good.  I peeled and sliced a mater fresh out of the garden too.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



morning MsH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey y'all....cell service sucks here in da boonies.

Last nights supper = raw oysters, baked oysters, fried oysters, fried shrimps, fried speckled trouts, and fixins. 

Gonna BBQ tonight, maybe go wet a hook in a pond. Played in a pool all day yesterday. Mucho beers were consumed. 

Good times!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Good morning Mrs. H and Chief. Sounds good Chief and GW.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2017)

ikr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!   Thank I'll hava drank . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm so excited.  I just can't hide it.  I'm gonna be a great aunt again. This is number 11.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats mrs 22.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2017)

Fried Scamp, Crappie filets, hush puppies, fries and slaw..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried Scamp, Crappie filets, hush puppies, fries and slaw..



Sounds awesome.  Burgers and kale chips here. I love me a grilt burger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all....cell service sucks here in da boonies.
> 
> Last nights supper = raw oysters, baked oysters, fried oysters, fried shrimps, fried speckled trouts, and fixins.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Fixin to float in da pool wiff a frozen bahama mama before the storms hit.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm gonna fire up the Blackstone this morning GW. Hash browns, rooster boolits, pancakes and some Broadbents ham that B0$$ sent me.




I bought a small tabletop Blackstone for camping, that thing sure is handy


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all....cell service sucks here in da boonies.
> 
> Last nights supper = raw oysters, baked oysters, fried oysters, fried shrimps, fried speckled trouts, and fixins.
> 
> ...





Glad you taking a break for a while Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2017)

Where's my manners......... Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2017)

Rainy evening in the 30901


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2017)

evening wybro

it has rained off and on in 30055 since about 3 when I started mowering grass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

H22 had the grill uncovered fixin to grill. I looked at Miggy's radar and said, not now. Good thunderstorms. Free fireworks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Athens got hammered. This is the entrance to my work yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2017)

H22 gave me a lesson on power lines with this photo. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Athens got hammered. This is the entrance to my work yesterday.



Wow


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Evening Wy and GW. Dang Mrs. H!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2017)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> athens got hammered. This is the entrance to my work yesterday.





oh snaaaaaaaap!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jul 2, 2017)

Evening Quack
Tried to take Diesel for a stroll but he didn't like the fireworks too much.
He wasn't as bad as he was a few weeks ago when some knucklehead was popping them Memorial Day.


----------



## cramer (Jul 2, 2017)

He's not bad enough for a Thundershirt, which is good - cause they don't make them that big


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2017)

Gotta say the fried Scamp and Crappie were off the chain 
GOOD !!!


Dawn's crashed, I'm listening to some classic Allman Bro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

morning drivelers


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin, Wycliff, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.  I managed to get a few extra winks this morning but I think that I need a lot more of them unfortunately.

Wybro, thankfully we didn't have a thunder boomer storm late yesterday afternoon but my weather radio alarmed and said there was a nasty one crossing over southern Richmond County heading east.   I was thankful that it wasn't any closer and was heading straight east as I am sick of all of this rain especially up in the country as for a month now, everything is soaking wet when I visit up there.  

I do smell coffee so that may help to get me awake.  Maybe after a cup or three, I can see again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning GW, Wy and EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Going to give my buddy MARTY a hand @ the oyster house this Mornin. MizT and I are going to cook supper for them tonight, make Moon's blueberry cobbler for desert, shoot some fireworks this evenin, etc.,

Hope all is well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning Chief. Sounds like everyone is having a good time. Safe travels for y'all Chief.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Gonna be a slowwwwwwww day at work today. Not many people installing retail displays today. Most are at  some water somewhere getting ready to sip on and adult beverage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

easy money crakajak

unless you are on piece work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Going to give my buddy MARTY a hand @ the oyster house this Mornin. MizT and I are going to cook supper for them tonight, make Moon's blueberry cobbler for desert, shoot some fireworks this evenin, etc.,
> 
> Hope all is well.



ah Shucks what a way to spend vacation


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

morning keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Athens got hammered. This is the entrance to my work yesterday.


 Oh My!


 Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mornin.
Off to a slow start this mornin. Kinda hard to get excited about cleaning the house and washing clothes. Great day off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

I've dodged the rain drops and gotten maters and cukes out of the garden.  Set up some blown over cages and skinned and frozen some tomatoes to make sauce when I have enough.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've dodged the rain drops and gotten maters and cukes out of the garden.  Set up some blown over cages and skinned and frozen some tomatoes to make sauce when I have enough.



Gobblin be wide open today.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Off to a slow start this mornin. Kinda hard to get excited about cleaning the house and washing clothes. Great day off.



Another cup of coffee is in order this A.M.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey Moonpie. Whats cooking today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning Crakajak, Keebs and Mrs. H. You have been busy GW. About to load the trailer with all the stuff for the big LCB 4th celebration tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

About to fire up the Blackstone and cook me and Mz. R some brekfus.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 3, 2017)

morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs


mornin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Off to a slow start this mornin. Kinda hard to get excited about cleaning the house and washing clothes. Great day off.


at least you're at the cafe'!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I've dodged the rain drops and gotten maters and cukes out of the garden.  Set up some blown over cages and skinned and frozen some tomatoes to make sauce when I have enough.


I miss my garden, but I sure don't miss the hard work that goes with it, the weeding was a pain!


Crakajak said:


> Gobblin be wide open today.


He always is........... worse than a humming bird on red bull!


Moonpie1 said:


> About to fire up the Blackstone and cook me and Mz. R some brekfus.


don't forget to fax me a plate too, please!


mudracing101 said:


> morning y'all.


 Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning Mud. Been catching any fish?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2017)

*Brekfus.*

Here ya go Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Here ya go Keebs.


the fax smeared it all up, that plate looks more betta!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Here ya go Keebs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Hope you have a goodun today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Morning Keebs. Hope you have a goodun today.


thanks, hope you do too!


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 3, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Moon...yer breakfast looks delish!
Just took a chocolate cake out of the oven and baked beans are next. Later a pan of cornbread and then off to jackson lake for a cook out with friends. 

Gonna have to sit out boating to keep this ankle cast dry. 

Everyone have a safe day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2017)

All done. Sept the man cave. That's his.
Lawd I'm glad I don't have a big house. Every time I came outside to take a break, I heard this kitten crying his lungs out. I aint no cat person, but that is one sad sound.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All done. Sept the man cave. That's his.
> Lawd I'm glad I don't have a big house. Every time I came outside to take a break, I heard this kitten crying his lungs out. I aint no cat person, but that is one sad sound.



Cats are good to have around outside. Helps keep the mice and small critters away.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

This has been a reeaaalllllllyyyyyyyyy llllooooonnnggggg ddddaaaaaayyyyyy!.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Cats are good to have around outside. Helps keep the mice and small critters away.



We have plenty of feral cats. One of em looks like a black panther. He is huge. H22 calls him cat. He looks at H22 everytime.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> This has been a reeaaalllllllyyyyyyyyy llllooooonnnggggg ddddaaaaaayyyyyy!.


I ain't been *busy* but my day seems to have flown by!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have plenty of feral cats. One of em looks like a black panther. He is huge. H22 calls him cat. He looks at H22 everytime.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2017)

Ya'll have a good 4th!!  Stay Safe!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2017)

Afternoon !!!  Gotta work next 2 nights, nothing to do for 24hrs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Gotta work next 2 nights, nothing to do for 24hrs.



That's a bummer.  First Holiday the boy has had off since he was 15. His girl has to work a double. 
He's gonna come to the cafe for some good grub and fireworks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a bummer.  First Holiday the boy has had off since he was 15. His girl has to work a double.
> He's gonna come to the cafe for some good grub and fireworks.




Sounds like a plan !!


Gonna be bored ta deaf tonight and tomorrow night..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2017)

broke a water bib on the outside of the house.   Trip to the hardware store for parts.   An hour later water was back on.   Wife happier.

got the grass mowed.

I've not been bored this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2017)

Won't be long before the booms and light show. After some of Moons blueberry dumplings of course.

Hope all are having a good day, stay safe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2017)

Good evening, folks. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2017)

Afternoon folks, glad to see you slippin in Nic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July

Starting the day with coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July to you Gobblin and to all of the Drivelers that are still sound asleep this morning.

Went to bed really late last night and woke up this morning to hear the news that the Sheriff of Lincoln County died yesterday of an apparent heart attack.  This will really shake up the political arena in my home-town county for sure.   

Gobblin, I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get fully awake.   

I hope that all of you will have a safe and enjoyable 4th of July Holiday today while celebrating it with friends and family.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2017)

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July to everyone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2017)

Good Morning Wybro.  Are you currently working nights or  days....or do you have today off work so that you can have fun and celebrate it with your family?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

morning EE and wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2017)

Goot morning bro's !!  Looooooooong, boring night, one motogo !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Morning GW, EE, Wy and Quackbro. Hope everyone has safe and fun filled 4th.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2017)

Morning folks...


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2017)

Morning  EE , BoG, GW, Moonbro, Quack,WyMan, chief   (when  he decides to get up) & every  one 
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G
God bless America


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Morning Cramer and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

5 hour lapse

afternoon.   I played at golf.  Can't claim to have played golf but did have a few come back swings.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2017)

Hope you youngins are having a safe and enjoyable Fourth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2017)

Gonna make da big $$$ tonight . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

Well work hard to earn it quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well work hard to earn it quack.



Ain't gonna happen Coffebro, entire operation is down, I'll be Youtubing movies all night . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2017)

Ya'll hava great evening !!  Me 'n Charlie will stand on top of a 40' tank and watch redneck fireworks tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

just read where the city of Covington will block roads into the city at 8pm.   smh about getting to fireworks if you wanted or just going out to eat etc.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2017)

Afternoon, gonna knock these 12 out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

wybro, you producing product or just putting in time like quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2017)

Evenin folks, made it home in one piece. Didn even bleed too much!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2017)

welcome back Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro, you producing product or just putting in time like quack?





We're up and running, we only shutdown a few times a year for maintenance 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks, made it home in one piece. Didn even bleed too much!



Glad you made it back safely


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

hope all made it with the fingers attached


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Wycliff, and Quack (driving a Brinks truck full of money this morning with CMC riding "shotgun") !!!

Chief, glad that you made it back home safely too.   I hope that everyone had a great Holiday and that everybody had a safe time as well. 

I heard fireworks begin right after dark and continue even really late last night as a bunch of idgets wasted a lot of money for sure.  The good news is that it was a light sprinkle during that time so it hopefully eliminated any fire problems.

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good choice to get awake this morning !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2017)

Morning folks, about time for me to hit the door ttyl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

wybro, don't let the door hit you.   You off for a few now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

Headed out to the road to get the paper then I'll hit the garden to see what needs gathered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, EE.

Nice visit with friends, but ain't nothin like home sweet home.

Mighty quiet and subdued without dogs. Will pick them up today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

Mernin........... survived the 4th festivities and back to the regular grind today!
How ya'll are?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

Chief, the dogs will be glad to see you.

keebsthehotdogserver, yep the daily grind is upon us.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Morning GW, EE, Wy, Chief and Keebs. Moving slow this morning. How did the blueberry dumplings turn out Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

moonbro, did you hurt yourself last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Good morning my brudders !!!  All ya'll going back to work and I'm off the next tree days...


Dood across the road from me is bush hawgin rocks, if that was my tractor and hawg I'd snatch his butt off of it, does it every time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

morning quackgro,   offer to go pick up all those rocks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin........... survived the 4th festivities and back to the regular grind today!
> How ya'll are?



Mornin, yep grass already needs mowing again. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, the dogs will be glad to see you.
> 
> keebsthehotdogserver, yep the daily grind is upon us.



Can't wait to pick them up, but giving Vet time to give them both their complimentary baths. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, EE, Wy, Chief and Keebs. Moving slow this morning. How did the blueberry dumplings turn out Chief?



Turned out great Moon, everyone loved it. Had some good vanilla ice cream on the side too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning my brudders & _*sweethearts*_ !!!  All ya'll going back to work and I'm off the next tree days...
> 
> 
> Dood across the road from me is bush hawgin rocks, if that was my tractor and hawg I'd snatch his butt off of it, does it every time.


 fixed it for ya............... I may be joining you in the days off, just gotta clear it with the boss, I have a lot I need to get done at the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Not too bad GW, fed a lot of people and had a great time. Morning Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning my brudders !!!  All ya'll going back to work and I'm off the next tree days...
> 
> 
> Dood across the road from me is bush hawgin rocks, if that was my tractor and hawg I'd snatch his butt off of it, does it every time.



Must not know how to adjust it, or doesn't care.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, the dogs will be glad to see you.
> 
> keebsthehotdogserver, yep the daily grind is upon us.


I think me and 2 helpers hit a new record, we had 200 hot dogs in the buns, bagged and in the cooler in about 40 minutes............. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, EE, Wy, Chief and Keebs. Moving slow this morning. How did the blueberry dumplings turn out Chief?


I know what ya mean.......... you need to borrow my WD-40?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, yep grass already needs mowing again.


that's one of the things on my list...........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Hog trough.*

We had it loaded to the gills. Estimated 300 folks this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning quackgro,   offer to go pick up all those rocks.



Dood's turning fist sized rocks into pebbles, and you nailed the "gro" part . .   Dang nice 45hp MF, of 'course it ain't his and he don't care...




Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya............... I may be joining you in the days off, just gotta clear it with the boss, I have a lot I need to get done at the house.




You and Julie could come visit us ??  Dawn was axing 'bout you yesterday..




Moonpie1 said:


> Not too bad GW, fed a lot of people and had a great time. Morning Quackbro.




Morning Moonbro, the Scamp and Crappie filets were da BOMB !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Never had scamp, but I hear they are great! Sounds like Keebs was as busy as we were!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Come and get it.*

Another shot of the hog trough.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Dutch ovens doing work.*

2 peach cobblers and 4 blueberry dumplings. It was really hot in this area!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Julie could come visit us ??  Dawn was axing 'bout you yesterday..


Saturday is her birthday, I'm fixin to call Granma and see what she has planned............


Moonpie1 said:


> Another shot of the hog trough.


 OMG, drooling here...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Good Lord at the food Moon.

Got a few pics myself, but I have to go to desktop to post. 

Food is in it's raw form.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Wish I had taken more pics Chief. We were so busy that I didn't get to take many.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Stoopid knee grow has kilt the tractor 7 times running over rocks.  Can't believe he hasn't sheared a pin.


Make that 8 times . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Mornin! 

They still workin on the power lines and such here. Lots of limbs and leaves in the road. Can't see pics ya'll are posting and computer is slow as molasses. Sounds like erybody body had a good Holiday weekend.  Sept, Quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

strugglin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

10 times 


Can't stand for anybody to abuse equipment, especially if they don't own it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> They still workin on the power lines and such here. Lots of limbs and leaves in the road. Can't see pics ya'll are posting and computer is slow as molasses. Sounds like erybody body had a good Holiday weekend.  Sept, Quack.





Quack's off next tree days, you ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wish I had taken more pics Chief. We were so busy that I didn't get to take many.



Just got a few of some stuff I thought might interest folks here.

1st = Buddy-Marcelle Domingue aka Marty, along with other things that I can't post. 

2nd = Gals shuckin....they can shuck 2 full sacks an hour. 

3rd = Shucked, washed gallon.

4th = Trailer load waiting on last pallet or so, headin to Alabama.

5th = BIG MAMA coming in to dock.

6th = Another boat arriving with 247 sacks of oysters that they harvested in 7 hours.

7th = Captain of boat with 247 sacks that's Family has been in oyster business for over a 100 years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack's off next tree days, you ??



Aint no way I could do another 3 days off. I need to be at work and rest up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a few of some stuff I thought might interest folks here.
> 
> 1st = Buddy-Marcelle Domingue aka Marty, along with other things that I can't post.
> 
> ...



Cool pics Chiefbro !!  That's some HARD working folks right there !!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no way I could do another 3 days off. I need to be at work and rest up.




Rehabs fo quitters . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no way I could do another 3 days off. I need to be at work and rest up.



Aint that the truth


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a few of some stuff I thought might interest folks here.
> 
> 1st = Buddy-Marcelle Domingue aka Marty, along with other things that I can't post.
> 
> ...



Neat pics Jeff. I thought you didn't eat oysters in the summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool pics Chiefbro !!  That's some HARD working folks right there !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang sho is....I even helped out @ da shop that morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Thankin 'bout takin a long range shot (300yds) and taking a tire out on the tractor...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout takin a long range shot (300yds) and taking a tire out on the tractor...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally go pics to load. Moonie had a FEAST!
Cool pics Jeff fa fa! Dang them shucked oysters got my mouth watering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Neat pics Jeff. I thought you didn't eat oysters in the summer.



I typically don't, mainly because of the temps and handling. But if I know their source and the situation called for oysters, I would and I have. Just better and safer in the cooler months. 

I did learn some details about them on this trip that I didn't know as it relates to how oysters are handled from the time they hit the deck of the harvesting boat, to the time they are in a cooler if they are to be served on the half shell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Finally go pics to load. Moonie had a FEAST!
> Cool pics Jeff fa fa! Dang them shucked oysters got my mouth watering.



Brought home a gallon myself.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Very cool pics Chief! Bet that all kinds of fun! Morning Mud.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

moon and Chief got me hungry (and I don't even like oysters)

quack has me   and


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I typically don't, mainly because of the temps and handling. But if I know their source and the situation called for oysters, I would and I have. Just better and safer in the cooler months.
> 
> I did learn some details about them on this trip that I didn't know as it relates to how oysters are handled from the time they hit the deck of the harvesting boat, to the time they are in a cooler if they are to be served on the half shell.



That's what I've always been told, just a lot safer in the cooler months.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> That's what I've always been told, just a lot safer in the cooler months.



Mudro, I had almost forgotten how good fried and baked oysters are until this trip. Ate some good raw too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout takin a long range shot (300yds) and taking a tire out on the tractor...





mudracing101 said:


>





I'll prolly hit the knee grow . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

It's 10am and my wife is still asleep . .  

Wakey, wakey here comes snakey . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon and Chief got me hungry (and I don't even like oysters)
> 
> quack has me   and


 me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Just focus on that tractor disabling shot Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Gotta call da Vet and see if dogs had their bath yet. I'm sure they'd love to come home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just focus on that tractor disabling shot Quack.




He's on a Zero turn mower now, still crushing rocks and moving too fast for me to draw a bead . .


Gonna taka lil nap, good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's on a Zero turn mower now, still crushing rocks and moving too fast for me to draw a bead . .
> 
> 
> Gonna taka lil nap, good day all !!



Heard dat! 

Can't pick up dogs til 2:00p til after bath.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't know how, but we managed to come home with NO citrus trees and NO crushed cans in the car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Might as well now some grass while waiting....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Got brekfus behind us and headed out to our friends house to clean up/pack up from yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2017)

Just got approved to be off the rest of the week!
Gonna go pick up Tiny Terror and head to the house to play in the pool!!
check ya'll later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Just got approved to be off the rest of the week!
> Gonna go pick up Tiny Terror and head to the house to play in the pool!!
> check ya'll later!




Aint much going on here. Boss #2 went to a meeting at 11 and still aint back. Boss #1 came in after 11 with shorts, t-shirt and crocks on. I knew he wasn't gonna stay. 
1 girl on vaca. 1 girl only works during tax time. We are the only office in the complex opened this week. Sho is quiet and relaxing here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Just got approved to be off the rest of the week!
> Gonna go pick up Tiny Terror and head to the house to play in the pool!!
> check ya'll later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2017)

The boy brought over some awesome fireworks last night. Lit the neighborhood UP! 
We sent him home wiff ribs, homemade mac n cheese, leveled eggs, corn on da cob and some of NChb's bbq sauce. Still got lots more left ova.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava great evening !!  Me 'n Charlie will stand on top of a 40' tank and watch redneck fireworks tonight !!



Did they have fireworks in Deepstep last night??.........We could hear some pretty big booms over that way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Got my grass mowed and just showed the house to a prospect.....we'll see what happens.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

You showed the house?   No longer with real estate agent?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

No had a realtor(buyers), mine had another showing this afternoon himself. I was here and told them if they needed to ask anything, let me know.

The realtor himself was very reserved and didn't say much at all. He just let them ask me everything. I tried to leave and go outdoors a couple of times, but they just kept inquiring about everything from me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2017)

Evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

hey wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2017)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

evening Bo$$


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks like everybody was eating good over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.



Howdy BO$$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like everybody was eating good over the holiday weekend.



elastic is your friend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> elastic is your friend


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Morning folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Moonbro.  Dang it is so quiet in here this morning that you can hear a pin drop from 3 miles away!!!!!

Gobblin must be getting his beauty sleep this morning too.  I have been reading back for the past hour and the good news is that the pair of thugs from Baxley is finally in jail for assaulting the lady and her daughter.

It ain't no secret in my world as I would love to see both of them used as target practice and it would help to cleanse the gene pool immediately.  I can't help but wonder if some of my tax dollars didn't help in some way  to buy them those THREE Cadillacs too.   I have ZERO use for somebody like these two and after eliminating them by     , I would still be able to smile and go about my normal business.  Yes, I believe in swift justice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

EE, the mirror lied the beauty sleep didn't help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Mornin Moon, EE, and gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

hey Chief,  putting up the tomatoes I picked yesterday what you up to..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, the mirror lied the beauty sleep didn't help.



My beauty sleep and my mirror don't play well together either !!!  



Gobblin, my mirror has a sticker attached that says: 

 Warning - Objects in this mirror are Uglier and Dumber that you think !!!!




ps:  So far, it is not cracked yet though !!!


Good Morning to You and Chief as I see that he is also up and about as well.  Maybe a late cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee will help me to get motivated soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

metal mirrors seldom crack


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Mernin... Jaw miss me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief,  putting up the tomatoes I picked yesterday what you up to..



Waiting on the dew to dry up this Mornin, so I can go mow up @ ol home place. Gotta get Jag to work for 9:00 first though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... Jaw miss me



Yessir, was wondering yesterday afternoon how you were makin out so far?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

bloodbro, sure did

Chief, the dew will not be gone by 9


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, was wondering yesterday afternoon how you were makin out so far?





gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, sure did
> 
> Chief, the dew will not be gone by 9



Gettin along just fine... Still not much use in my right hand but things are improving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, sure did
> 
> Chief, the dew will not be gone by 9



No sir, actually takes until about 11:00 here there's so much shade in many areas up @ ol home place and the relation to the Sun/shade. Got a few areas that will get early morning exposure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Gettin along just fine... Still not much use in my right hand but things are improving.



Good to hear, how's the back pain?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2017)

Blood, it is good to hear from you again.  I am hoping that you will soon be back to normal without any pain in your back or hands.  

Continued Prayers for that to happen as quickly as possible.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear, how's the back pain?


It's way better than it was!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, it is good to hear from you again.  I am hoping that you will soon be back to normal without any pain in your back or hands.
> 
> Continued Prayers for that to happen as quickly as possible.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It's way better than it was!
> 
> 
> Thank you sir!



Better is good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

From Alabama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Where's the coffee man? 

I figured out something to do while waiting on dew to dry. I've got an old fence line section about 250' long grown up with briar and so forth. Not to mention the barb wire is mixed in it. Let's see, briar + barb wire = blood on the ground and me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> From Alabama



Nice pics blood....how'd you talk that pretty gal into takin a selfie with you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's the coffee man?
> 
> I figured out something to do while waiting on dew to dry. I've got an old fence line section about 250' long grown up with briar and so forth. Not to mention the barb wire is mixed in it. Let's see, briar + barb wire = blood on the ground and me.





Jeff C. said:


> Nice pics blood....how'd you talk that pretty gal into takin a selfie with you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2017)

great selfie BOG......tell your wife i said hey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Morning EE,GW,Chief, Blood and I see Da Possum reading back. Glad you are doing better Blood!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Chief be mindful of the TICKS!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chief be mindful of the TICKS!



wish glyphosphate killed ticks while doing in weeds


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> great selfie BOG......tell your wife i said hey



X2 


Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2017)

x3 Tell her Mud said Hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2017)

good morning to the rest of ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2017)

xcept Mrs. Hawtnet... Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> xcept Mrs. Hawtnet... Hey



I know what you mean.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

morning MsH22


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Morning Mud and Mrs. H. First day back at work after 7 off! Yuck!


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 6, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Great to hear you're doing better blood!

I did a bad thing yesterday...crutches went flying and I went down for the count!   Layed there for a moment to make sure nothing was broke. MrB came running and fussing at me.  Helped me get up and to a chair. I have decided not to fall eva again!  Sore today with some nice bruises. 
Y'all take it easy out there and be safe...and don't fall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

careful stickyrabbit


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> From Alabama


 Aaaawww, sweeettt!!!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Great to hear you're doing better blood!
> 
> I did a bad thing yesterday...crutches went flying and I went down for the count!   Layed there for a moment to make sure nothing was broke. MrB came running and fussing at me.  Helped me get up and to a chair. I have decided not to fall eva again!  Sore today with some nice bruises.
> Y'all take it easy out there and be safe...and don't fall!


 You'd best be careful and not get far from your chair!!

Afternoon, nuttin better than a granboy that will sleep late........ not this late, done been up and fixed his breakfast and his "choc.coffee"
Fixin to get going & work on cleaning out the freezer so we can have some swim time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

keebstheswimteacher, how are the TT's lessons going?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

how was the nap quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

were there dancing girls


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

sunbathing beauties


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

or just plain ole don't remember anything


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebstheswimteacher, how are the TT's lessons going?


 Got him *almost* diving for coins...... I have to push him down in the water, but at least he is holding his breath & keeping his eyes open!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's & _*gal frands*_!! !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Got him *almost* diving for coins...... I have to push him down in the water, but at least he is holding his breath & keeping his eyes open!



Can he do a cannonball? GOT to teach him that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or just plain ole don't remember anything




We have a weiner !!! 

Did get my road frontage bush hawged..





Keebs said:


> Got him *almost* diving for coins...... I have to push him down in the water, but at least he is holding his breath & keeping his eyes open!





The gals are my bro's too !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Tuner sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Egg salad sammich


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Egg salad sammich



Got the house smellin good Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Jag and I gonna jump on the mowers and go knock it out. Cloudin up off and on, don't know if we're sposed to get any showers or not, haven't checked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got the house smellin good Jeff?



Not yet, but got plenty ammo in case Jag starts gettin froggy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2017)

raining in da 30046


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Not raining in the 31094, hope this helps..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can he do a cannonball? GOT to teach him that!


working on just getting him to jump in right now, he doesn't "like" to go under......... I was a dang mermaid at his age!


Hooked On Quack said:


> We have a weiner !!!
> 
> Did get my road frontage bush hawged..
> 
> ...


eeehhhh, what eva.......


blood on the ground said:


> Tuner sammich


mater & bacon sammich.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

Mermaid,  of the visions of deep diving


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2017)

Somebody say mermaids?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody say mermaids?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, well.  I did find my way back in here.  How yall a doin..?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> working on just getting him to jump in right now, he doesn't "like" to go under......... I was a dang mermaid at his age!
> 
> eeehhhh, what eva.......
> 
> mater & bacon sammich.............



Might his ears or eyes. Cody wore "gogo googles" foreva. Then dove too deep and busted his eardrum.  he coulda been on the swim team in a heartbeat,  but refused to wear those competition swim suits. I didn't make him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, well.  I did find my way back in here.  How yall a doin..?



How you doin, Mr. Gadget?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Man, it's hot out yeah!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, Mr. Gadget?



Doing good for now.. But we all know that can change overnight..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2017)

I just seen.  Looks like i dun missed a good gathering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I just seen.  Looks like i dun missed a good gathering.




Hey bro, it's been awhile !!! You got my Koozie??  lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Prospects must have really liked my house. They came back today wanting to see the house again, no realtor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I just seen.  Looks like i dun missed a good gathering.



That one down at Quacks next door neighbor, Champ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Dutch Oven cook off.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Prospects must have really liked my house. They came back today wanting to see the house again, no realtor.





Stick with your price  . .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, it's been awhile !!! You got my Koozie??  lol



Howdy Quackers...  Yeah it has been few days huh.

Koozie.  ???  Me.  ???  2 things in life i done learnt.  Never mess with a mans guns or his koozie.   His wifes ok, but not the others...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Quackers...  Yeah it has been few days huh.
> 
> Koozie.  ???  Me.  ???  2 things in life i done learnt.  Never mess with a mans guns or his koozie.   His wifes ok, but not the others...





I'm gonna killya . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick with your price  . .



Might go up! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Quackers...  Yeah it has been few days huh.
> 
> Koozie.  ???  Me.  ???  2 things in life i done learnt.  Never mess with a mans guns or his koozie.   His wifes ok, but not the others...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2017)

Quack, you got a good dove field ready this year ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Ain't nuttin worse than losin ya coozie to another man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

afternoon coozie lovers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't need a coozie if ya drink fast enough!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Quack, you got a good dove field ready this year ??





Ain't long got off the tractor bro, gonna try . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't need a coozie if ya drink fast enough!



 Got so I can't hardly drank beer anymore, it sloshes around and goes flat. Pour me a drank 'o likker !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Pineapple in da house !!!!  Come join us bro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

pineapple who?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't be bashful.   88 posts in 13 years.     we don't bite so find us as a home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Bush hawged 2 acres out of 10, dog up and left me.  Got back home she was soaking wet from the pool and laying up in the AC.  Smarter than me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't be bashful.   88 posts in 13 years.     we don't bite so find us as a home





He/she is a stawker . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He/she is a stawker . .



stawkers retreat right here.  he/she would be embraced like family


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

sorry MsH22 

you're not a stawker 




you are being stawked.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Poor ole H22 don't understand. Even though my Mama has been in heaven for 2 years it still hurts. Bless him.  wishin I wasn't the "baby".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor ole H22 don't understand. Even though my Mama has been in heaven for 2 years it still hurts. Bless him.  wishin I wasn't the "baby".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Just you wait.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

It don't last but a second, but when it hits. It's real.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got so I can't hardly drank beer anymore, it sloshes around and goes flat. Pour me a drank 'o likker !!!



Rather have a couple of shots of good Bourbon anymore. Don't drink enough beer to bother trying to keep it anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Rather have a couple of shots of good Bourbon anymore. Don't drink enough beer to bother trying to keep it anymore.



You sound like H22. I might drank a cold beer at the beach while fishin, but end up bringing the rest of the case home for guest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just you wait.





Holding my breath . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Wife makes me drank my likker outta sippy cup . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> From Alabama


How much did it cost  get that pretty girl to stand next to you, and have your picture took??

I'm thinking I might need to get my picture took


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good Friday morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Moon and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  It was so lonely in here that I was afraid that everybody had headed down to the beach to possibly rescue Blood from that pretty woman that he had his picture made with !!!!!  


I hope that none of you suffered any damage from the storms yesterday.  Them suckers rolled through like a freight train and caused a lot of damage for a while in a bunch of areas.   

I need some coffee so that I can fully awake.  Where O' where is Gobblin when I need him ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Mornin Moon, EE.....where o where is da coffee man?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, EE.....where o where is da coffee man?




Good Morning Chief.  You are in luck as Doctor FeelGood wrote out your prescription for today and it states that you should have a restful day  !!!!!    

I'm think that Gobblin must be MIA again today.  Maybe he has been staying over at his girlfriend's house and her alarm clock doesn't work too well.  

Hopefully, he will be turning the corner soon driving that big 18-wheeler coffee truck while blowing those big air-horns to wake us up,  and come to a screeching halt with mucho gallons of fresh brewed hot coffee to keep us awake and moving this morning.  

I smell coffee !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh her alarm clock works and glad my plumbing works too.

Now to see if she has water for coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

morning moon and Chief.


you too EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, what's on the agenda for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

first garden, then b'fast as BIL is coming to raid frig, then I might go car shopping.   Long story but have to sell my daily ride.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

What is on your agenda Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

I've got to drive an hour in any direction just to get a variety of makes.  All that is here is chevy and ford.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good morning EE,Chief and GW. Ready to get thisun behind me! Might go worry the catfish some tomorrow. If not tomorrow then Sunday for sure!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure about this working with all this light outside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mornin!
Gonna be a long day. Just me and Boss #2. I bet I catch him sleepin.  I aint stayin the whole day. The minute he gets back from his 3 hour lunch, I'm outta here.


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 7, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey mis h22 and hey jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is on your agenda Chief?



Get water in tractor fuel, working on that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Get water in tractor fuel, working on that.



Getting water in tractor fuel is easy.

Getting it out is more difficult.

Did Jag help fill it up lately?


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got to drive an hour in any direction just to get a variety of makes.  All that is here is chevy and ford.



All you need to visit is one of them ... The Chevy ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> All you need to visit is one of them ... The Chevy ....



I've never owned a Cheby.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

What you in the market for gobblein
We thinkin bout sellin H22's two cars and getting me a new one and him havin mine. 
Who in the world needs 3 cars and a truck in a 2 person household.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've never owned a Cheby.



Bless yo heart ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yo heart ...



 That's what H22's truck is. It's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what H22's truck is. It's a keeper for sure!



I have been lucky on them , had an 89 kept till 2000 had 269,000 miles on it , got wrecked and their insurance totaled it , I kept truck and got 5500.00 cash , bought a 2000 kept till 2013 and it had 271,000 miles on it , transmission started giving trouble , got a 2013 and it's been a good un' so far , got about 44,000 on it right now ....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Pot roast is what's for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H,Nuge and Mud. Dang if it ain't hot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Getting water in tractor fuel is easy.
> 
> Getting it out is more difficult.
> 
> Did Jag help fill it up lately?



Got it out and running again. It was my bad. I normally don't pour an entire can of fuel in it that's been sitting in the barn for some time. I've got a can with a large outlet (almost 2") on it that pours really fast. I didn't stop and next thing I knew I emptied the entire can in it. I saw the water go in, but with such a large outlet it was too late by then.

I was going to go run over the pasture with the bush hog one more time because I cut it a little taller than normal, but just got a little thunder shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Had to work on lawnmower too, pull start was about to come off. Just happened to put my hand on it and felt it wiggle.

Time for somethin to eat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What you in the market for gobblein
> We thinkin bout sellin H22's two cars and getting me a new one and him havin mine.
> Who in the world needs 3 cars and a truck in a 2 person household.





In that same club, SUV, car and 2 trucks, fixing to be one more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Afternoon Quackbro.

Couple of loaded hamburgers for a late lunch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro. You finish the bush hogging? Leftover fried cheekun, corn and rice here Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. You finish the bush hogging? Leftover fried cheekun, corn and rice here Chief.





For now, save some for later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. You finish the bush hogging? Leftover fried cheekun, corn and rice here Chief.



Afternoon Moon, sounds good. I saw a guy selling fresh corn out his truck yesterday for $3.00 a dozen ears. Don't know what kind it was, but tempted to go see about it. Would love to get a bunch and cut it off the cob for creamed corn. I 

I got my Grandmaw's little razor sharp knife she used for years to cut corn off the cob. It's been sharpened so many times there ain't much blade left.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Got off at 1 and just got home.  Sleepin boss slept through his lunch. Woke up and told me I could leave.  Had to run a buncha errands. Fixin to cannonball!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Moon, sounds good. I saw a guy selling fresh corn out his truck yesterday for $3.00 a dozen ears. Don't know what kind it was, but tempted to go see about it. Would love to get a bunch and cut it off the cob for creamed corn. I
> 
> I got my Grandmaw's little razor sharp knife she used for years to cut corn off the cob. It's been sharpened so many times there ain't much blade left.





Guessing you know this, but you can freeze it shuck and all and cream as you thaw . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Well I finally got back home after spending the day with  the doctors trying to find out just why my the side of my right knee is still killing me after 6 weeks.  

I went to them a month ago and did everything possible including trying to take it easy, applying frequent ice-packs, keeping it elevated and even taking 1000 milligrams of Acetaminophen every 8 hours even though I didn't like having to do that.    However, due to my current heart medications, there is a more limited course of treatment to this problem.  None of this treatment has helped so far.

The doctors checked me over again today very thoroughly       and they still believe that this is a case of Tendonitis (I didn't realize that this definition also includes ligaments as well) and today they decided to use a steroid treatment for one week starting with 6 pills today, then 5,4,3,2,1 in consecutive days.  I am also using a topical gel every 6 hours as needed for pain.

After reading all of the warnings about side-effects  associated with these two medications including what to do, what NOT to do, what foods NOT to eat, and then the list of bad things that this medication can cause to your overall body......WELL, my Pucker-Factor is somewhat increased now!!!!!!

Heck after all of this examination today and X-rays etc, I thought that they mentioned something about a pregnancy test too.  I advised them that test would NOT be necessary for sure because I haven't been exposed in a mighty long time now !!!!!    

I just hope that I can get some relief so that I might be able to go on my annual golfing vacation late next week even though I WON'T BE TAKING MY GOLF CLUBS THIS YEAR at all.   Every year on vacation, I meet with my friends from  Missouri and Kentucky and we play golf every day for a week.  I also won't be driving a vehicle at all this year because the worst pain is when I push down on the gas pedal as the pain gets excruciating very quickly.  I drove only 6 miles yesterday and when I got back home, I was limping very badly and dang near crying and I'm not lying either.    

I am working on a game plan to change my luck but so far, she has not returned my call.   

Has any of you ever had this Tendonitis situation before and if so, what was the results ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2017)

Have you had a cortizon (sp??) shot???  I had Tendinitis in my knee and that shot worked within a day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing you know this, but you can freeze it shuck and all and cream as you thaw . .



Did not know that Quack, thanks. 

All I ever saw and did growing up was sitting under a huge Pecan tree, that still exists(1/2 of it), shucking fresh corn, feeding the cows all the shucks n silks, then washin it and commenced to cutting off the cob til you were blue in the face.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing you know this, but you can freeze it shuck and all and cream as you thaw . .



That's how I do it now, didn't know you could till a few years ago


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

I have not had any tendinitis on that level MIKE. I hope you get some relief soon, sounds terrible. 

I do have Sciatica pretty bad and it affects me after driving for about 2-3 hours, worse than anything else I do.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Have you had a cortizon (sp??) shot???  I had Tendinitis in my knee and that shot worked within a day



Possum, I have heard of that many times but for some reason they didn't want to do that based on all of the other medications that I have to take each day. 

If I could get instant relief and never have it come back right now, I would gladly give $1000 now so that I could go on vacation, drive and also play golf etc beginning late next week.  Honestly, I have never had continuous pain such as this before.  The crazy thing is that I just woke up one morning with this pain as I don't remember straining it or hurting it in any way as I retraced my steps mentally and everything was normal.  I'm limping so bad that I look "Ole" Walter Brennan back on the television program in the late 60's and early 70's called The Real McCoys".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Reckon I'll go finish cutting the little bit of grass up @ ol home place with Jag. Then go run over the rest of the pasture one more time, before we get another shower. Sun is shinin bright right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Sockbro fixin to leave this ole world . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing you know this, but you can freeze it shuck and all and cream as you thaw . .





Jeff C. said:


> Did not know that Quack, thanks.
> 
> All I ever saw and did growing up was sitting under a huge Pecan tree, that still exists(1/2 of it), shucking fresh corn, feeding the cows all the shucks n silks, then washin it and commenced to cutting off the cob til you were blue in the face.





Wycliff said:


> That's how I do it now, didn't know you could till a few years ago





Quack ='s Genius . . .   Been doing it for years..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro fixin to leave this ole world . .


 no, dear, it's just an A.G.E. thang!

WAIT, can ya'll hear this????????????????

Utter silence......... Tiny Terror has gone home.......... love that boy ta deff, but lawd have mercy he can run you ragged!

How ya'll are?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

I'ma work smarter, not harder kinda brother .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no, dear, it's just an A.G.E. thang!
> 
> WAIT, can ya'll hear this????????????????
> 
> ...





Thought he was spending the weekend ??  What'd you do to the po lil fella ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Have you had a cortizon (sp??) shot???  I had Tendinitis in my knee and that shot worked within a day





Prolly from spending too much time on yo knees at the park in Beautiful Tifton . .


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 7, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I finally got back home after spending the day with  the doctors trying to find out just why my the side of my right knee is still killing me after 6 weeks.
> 
> I went to them a month ago and did everything possible including trying to take it easy, applying frequent ice-packs, keeping it elevated and even taking 1000 milligrams of Acetaminophen every 8 hours even though I didn't like having to do that.    However, due to my current heart medications, there is a more limited course of treatment to this problem.  None of this treatment has helped so far.
> 
> ...



Have they done an MRI?
I had a similar issue 25 years ago.Ended up having a torn minescous??? that was painful when I twisted a certain way.(sp) Orthoscopic surgery fixed me up until I had to have it rebuilt with cadaver bone from a snow skiing incident 5 years later. Just recovering from knee replacement in Feb. of this year. I feel your pain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear bout your ailments EE. Hope you get relieve soon. Pain can make a person VERY . 
Thunder in the area. Da debil is beating the tar outta his wife. 
Had ot move to da front porch. Dang bird done made a nest in my deer antler front door wreath. Can't see it thank goodness. It kinda buried in the fake pine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Have they done an MRI?
> I had a similar issue 25 years ago.Ended up having a torn minescous??? that was painful when I twisted a certain way.(sp) Orthoscopic surgery fixed me up until I had to have it rebuilt with cadaver bone from a snow skiing incident 5 years later. Just recovering from knee replacement in Feb. of this year. I feel your pain.



Thank goodness they were able to use the boys own bone when he had his back surgery. Made the healing process MUCH faster. That and some brace that stimulated the bone growth.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no, dear, it's just an A.G.E. thang!
> 
> WAIT, can ya'll hear this????????????????
> 
> ...




He wasn't to bad at Honkey's, just followed Lil Wy everywhere


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no, dear,  it's just an A.G.E. thang !
> 
> WAIT, can ya'll hear this????????????????
> 
> ...




Keebs, the funny thing about this is as I was facing the counter getting my medicines this afternoon, the owner and Chief Pharmacist asked me what problem I was having.  I told him that I apparently had Tendonitis in my right knee.  I immediately heard a woman's voice behind me say.....AWW, it is just an AGE thing !!!  I turned around and low and behold it was a very beautiful lady friend that I haven't seen in about 3 years now and we both laughed and hugged each other at the counter.   She also asked me about my Texas Sweetie and if we had gotten married but then I had to tell her the bad news of Teresa's passing.

I'm sure my problem has a lot to do with age, as apparently, I am not STILL 21 and Bullet-Proof anymore!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Have they done an MRI?
> I had a similar issue 25 years ago.Ended up having a torn minescous??? that was painful when I twisted a certain way.(sp) Orthoscopic surgery fixed me up until I had to have it rebuilt with cadaver bone from a snow skiing incident 5 years later. Just recovering from knee replacement in Feb. of this year. I feel your pain.




An MRI might be on the agenda next if I don't get any relief soon.  

And speaking of a cadaver bone, many years ago my late wife and I made the decision to donate our bodies to the Medical College of Georgia Hospital for science and research purposes.  I am still on their waiting list.  However, back 10 1/2 years ago, just 45 days before my wife died, she contracted MRSA and they can not accept her donation under those circumstances so I had to handle things differently in this situation.  She had previously worked at MCG Hospital for 27 years and I have volunteered there as a "Patient and Family Centered Care Advisor" since June of 2000 even though I have my own business.  I think that this is a good way to give back to the caregivers, current patients, and especially to the  Cardiology Department and also the Emergency Medicine Department that have helped my family so much over the years. 

Of course, this is where I get all of my healthcare treatments from so I know the majority of the doctors, nurses, and staff members involved.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly from spending too much time on yo knees at the park in Beautiful Tifton . .



probably.......

But it's so dang beautiful there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> probably.......
> 
> But it's so dang beautiful there


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought he was spending the weekend ??  What'd you do to the po lil fella ??


Naw, that'll be next weekend, LilD does that swing shift schedule and works every other weekend, I just took the last couple days off to save him going to day care and to have some one on one time with him.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly from spending too much time on yo knees at the park in Beautiful Tifton . .


  


Wycliff said:


> He wasn't to bad at Honkey's, just followed Lil Wy everywhere


He's even more vocal now too and can & does get under foot a LOT quicker too!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, the funny thing about this is as I was facing the counter getting my medicines this afternoon, the owner and Chief Pharmacist asked me what problem I was having.  I told him that I apparently had Tendonitis in my right knee.  I immediately heard a woman's voice behind me say.....AWW, it is just an AGE thing !!!  I turned around and low and behold it was a very beautiful lady friend that I haven't seen in about 3 years now and we both laughed and hugged each other at the counter.   She also asked me about my Texas Sweetie and if we had gotten married but then I had to tell her the bad news of Teresa's passing.
> 
> I'm sure my problem has a lot to do with age, as apparently, I am not STILL 21 and Bullet-Proof anymore!!!


Just take care and try to find the problem and hopefully it can be fixed!


Da Possum said:


> probably.......
> 
> But it's so dang beautiful there


 TMI!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Got the rest of the lawn mowed by myself, Jag wasn't feelin well. Finished off pasture with second cut on my side, washed and put tractor in barn, walked down to the house and it started rainin again.....just in time.


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 7, 2017)

sorry for your continued pain EE. I know its not the same location but part of the reason for my ankle surgery was for tendonitis.   Doc cleaned up the tendon but I got too enthusiastic in PT and tore it.  Only way this was seen was on an MRI. You need one to see what is the issue.   Good luck with the steroids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

CAITLIN n Boogaboo comin to spend the night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> sorry for your continued pain EE. I know its not the same location but part of the reason for my ankle surgery was for tendonitis.   Doc cleaned up the tendon but I got too enthusiastic in PT and tore it.  Only way this was seen was on an MRI. You need one to see what is the issue.   Good luck with the steroids.



Evenin, how's your ankle, glue bunny?


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, how's your ankle, glue bunny?



Still in a cast.   Fell Wednesday and banged up my left side...lots of pretty bruises!  Trying to save myself , I planted my foot down but I don't think I hurt it. I go on Wednesday next week to the doc and see if it's healed enough to get back into the boot. He's gonna yell at me when I tell him I fell!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Still in a cast.   Fell Wednesday and banged up my left side...lots of pretty bruises!  Trying to save myself , I planted my foot down but I don't think I hurt it. I go on Wednesday next week to the doc and see if it's healed enough to get back into the boot. He's gonna yell at me when I tell him I fell!



Yikes.....falling down and go boom sux.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> CAITLIN n Boogaboo comin to spend the night.



 I know y'all love it.The boy and girl don't want no younguns(boy scared of Marfans and she neva wanted any anyway) but if the grand doggie wasn't fixed. I'd take one of his in a heartbeat. Corgi mix. Sweetest dog eva. Sept Prissy girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know y'all love it.The boy and girl don't want no younguns(boy scared of Marfans and she neva wanted any anyway) but if the grand doggie wasn't fixed. I'd take one of his in a heartbeat. Corgi mix. Sweetest dog eva. Sept Prissy girl.



Dang it.....she changed her mind, not coming til tomorrow now. Can't say that I blame her after working all day, then go pick him up @ daycare, go back home feed and bathe him and her, then load him up and necessities, then get back in car and ride down here an hour or better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Still in a cast.   Fell Wednesday and banged up my left side...lots of pretty bruises!  Trying to save myself , I planted my foot down but I don't think I hurt it. I go on Wednesday next week to the doc and see if it's healed enough to get back into the boot. He's gonna yell at me when I tell him I fell!



 You be careful gal friend . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2017)

Goodness Gracious it is lonely in here.  Good Morning to all of the Driveler Nation...even though you are still asleep !!!

I need some coffee to get up and about for sure.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Good Saturday morning EE. Sorry for your troubles and pain. Have they checked your Uric acid levels? Could it be the gout? It is very painful also. Headed out to try the catfish this morning. Wish us luck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2017)

morning moon and EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Mornin EE, Moon, gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2017)

hey Chief,

I just dumped 1" of rain out of the gauge from yesterday evening.  

It made the grass grow an equal amount over night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief,
> 
> I just dumped 1" of rain out of the gauge from yesterday evening.
> 
> It made the grass grow an equal amount over night.



Copy that. I was just noticing the same thing. 

I'm fixin to go jump on the tractor and bush hog other pasture that I made my original cut on a little high. Brother is coming to get tractor some time today, might be a while before it comes back again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2017)

Morning, ya'll try to stay cool today. If not at least stay hydrated. Heat strokes are a bad thing, they think my cousin had one Thursday.


----------



## cramer (Jul 8, 2017)

Morning - Thanks for the coffee G
I been at it for a while, just got a chance to check in on you'ns .
Got a couple of ankle biters to baby sit this weekend.
They are running Diesel like a cattle dog runs a ranch
Diesel is 80# they might be 4# combined


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Got R Done, now eating brunch.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2017)

Some left over LCB is what's for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2017)

Wife is on vacation #6.  In the mountains for her Momma's Birthday...  Driving my truck . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2017)

Getting 'bout that time . . 


Good evening bro's, somebody hava dranky drank for me !


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting 'bout that time . .
> 
> 
> Good evening bro's, somebody hava dranky drank for me !



Heading the other way in just a few, probably will have a drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

It is bout time for a dranky drank. 

Bet Moon didn catch nuttin again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It is bout time for a dranky drank.
> 
> Bet Moon didn catch nuttin again.



You can sayagain. 
Went for our weekly brunch lunch at Top Dawg Sports bar. Floated in da pool for a while. Now fixing to saute skrimp wiff fresh spinach , steamed mussels, stuffed clam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Got in our NEW pool today for the 1st time! 

Me, MizT, Jag, and Everett......CAITLIN had to work. 

Fixin to chow down on some NOLA style red beans n rice with some Cajun fried chikin nuggets on da side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Didn think Jag n I would ever get dat pool blowed up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Couple mo minits on da rice. It's even Dr'd up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dang. I'm full. No bread needed. Mussels were my fav.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2017)

Full as a tick been on a dog 3 days.

Looks mighty good MizTutu, er umm Mr Tutu.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

Those were good meals.

I am drinking coffee are there any who want to join me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Those were good meals.
> 
> I am drinking coffee are there any who want to join me?



Mornin gobblein, I'll gladly partake in a cup.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Mornin Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Moon draggin his hiney.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

EE hasn't even found his hiney to start draggin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

mornin wybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Morning GW ,Chief and Wy. Coffee will help me get going this morning. We caught a few Chief. I will get a pic shortly after some brekfus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE hasn't even found his hiney to start draggin



Maybe those steroids provided him some pain relief and allowed him to get some sleep for a change. I hope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW ,Chief and Wy. Coffee will help me get going this morning. We caught a few Chief. I will get a pic shortly after some brekfus.



Copy dat Moon. How long before breakfast, I can be there in about an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

I ought to snatch the Jon boat out and go hit the lil reservoir.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

That would be about right Chief. Come on. Mz. R has already requested French toast on sour dough bread. Gonna fire up the Blackstone shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought some sausage yesterday at Stripling's.   Think I'll fry up some patties to go with b'fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

Good morning bro's !!!  Some fine looking groceries !!


Rough night, 'bout time I walked in the door the bottom fell out with thunder/lightning popping all around us.  3 power failures before 7:30, poor CMC was shaking so bad you could see the hair falling of 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I bought some sausage yesterday at Stripling's.   Think I'll fry up some patties to go with b'fast.





Good stuff Gbro !!  If you run across some Town & Country link (hot) buy it, you'll like it !!  Awesome on the grill !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

there is a Striplings just south of Athens and so I took that path home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

did the night get any better after the stroms


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Unfortunately, there isn't a Striplings near me that I know of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the night get any better after the stroms



Smooth sailing once restored power, rebooted the computer, just a lil slip n slide.




Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't a Striplings near me that I know of.




Online shopping bro !!! 


Sleep meds are kicking it, good day all !


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 9, 2017)

Most of you guys met my grandson Hunter at Hamburg. He just turned 18 this year and graduated from high school. He lost 40 lbs since you guys last saw him. He is 6'2" now. He fished his first bass tournament at West Point yesterday. His team came in third and he tied for big fish with 6#5 oz. Walked away with $ 530. So proud. He starts West Georgia University this fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smooth sailing once restored power, rebooted the computer, just a lil slip n slide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some odd ball reason I never order anything online. 

MizT does all the time, maybe I'll get her to order us something. That's what I usually do. 

No fish from the Dead Sea lake. Talked to a dude that had been there 3 hours and not a single bite. I did hang one little bass about a pound or so briefly, but jumped and threw the hook. Heck, that amazed me to do that there. 

Oh well, gave me the motivation to vacuum/clean the boat. If nothin else I got the cobwebs out of everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Got some stuff I'm going to haul out of the garage too. Go put it up in the out building @ ol home place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

ordering fresh raw meat via mail order sure is expensive to ship.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2017)

Afternoon, chef salad for lunch today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Most of you guys met my grandson Hunter at Hamburg. He just turned 18 this year and graduated from high school. He lost 40 lbs since you guys last saw him. He is 6'2" now. He fished his first bass tournament at West Point yesterday. His team came in third and he tied for big fish with 6#5 oz. Walked away with $ 530. So proud. He starts West Georgia University this fall.



That is awesome.  Congrats!!! I know you are proud.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats to your grandson LD!  Evening Chief, Mrs. H, Wy and GW.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2017)

Ain't nothing better than Bronchitis in the summer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

congrats the grandson LD


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats to the grandson LD, that sux blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ordering fresh raw meat via mail order sure is expensive to ship.



Probably why I haven't done it.

Congrats to Hunter LD....that's 

Woooo, it's hot out here. Might go play in Everett's pool....fo real.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably why I haven't done it.
> 
> Congrats to Hunter LD....that's
> 
> Woooo, it's hot out here. Might go play in Everett's pool....fo real.



Jeff come see me and I'll take ya to Striplins. I think you stopped there last tme y'all came. And you can swim. Been floating all day. and watching golf listening to some good tunes on the radio.  Greenbrier golf course is beautiful.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2017)

Raining in the 30901, helped cool it off some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Most of you guys met my grandson Hunter at Hamburg. He just turned 18 this year and graduated from high school. He lost 40 lbs since you guys last saw him. He is 6'2" now. He fished his first bass tournament at West Point yesterday. His team came in third and he tied for big fish with 6#5 oz. Walked away with $ 530. So proud. He starts West Georgia University this fall.




Yessir I remember him, helped us put up K80's tent, nice kid !! 


Afternoon bro's, last one, off for a couple then 7 skraight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

Great, thundering in the MON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff come see me and I'll take ya to Striplins. I think you stopped there last tme y'all came. And you can swim. Been floating all day. and watching golf listening to some good tunes on the radio.  Greenbrier golf course is beautiful.



Sounds mighty good  .....gotta travel next Sunday, but will see what's on the agenda for the following weekend. 

Lawd I caught a a heck of a buzz drinkin daughter's beer she left at da house this afternoon.  
Terrapin Hopsecutioner.....Athens brew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2017)

Time to get 'er done !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds mighty good  .....gotta travel next Sunday, but will see what's on the agenda for the following weekend.
> 
> Lawd I caught a a heck of a buzz drinkin daughter's beer she left at da house this afternoon.
> Terrapin Hopsecutioner.....Athens brew!



I'll  take ya there too. Terrapin brewing company.  Thats where the girls wanna do next happy hour.  Pay a certain amount and taste all their beers. Me and Marianna need to find a bourbon brewing company.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H,Wy,GW,Quack and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

evening moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

*Nice mess.*

Got started cleaning em and it commenced to raining! Sitting on the porch waiting for it quit. Might as well have a BLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got started cleaning em and it commenced to raining! Sitting on the porch waiting for it quit. Might as well have a BLD!



Moon, you are a squealer catchin/cleanin machine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2017)

moon, did you get them cleaned?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 10, 2017)

Good eating right there .........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Good MOANDAY morning. Sure did GW. Got a break in the rain and finished em off. Hard to beat a good mess of squealers LD.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

good deal moon

got no rain yesterday in 30055

but I save enough water to make coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Good deal GW. I can use some this morning!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning drivelers,dang thats a good mess moonpie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning Fish Hawk. Thanks man. Congrats on the slam, very impressive!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks brother!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Mornin folks, got a little sprinkle overnight sometime or another.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

Live from W.O.R.K......... How ya'll are?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll  take ya there too. Terrapin brewing company.  Thats where the girls wanna do next happy hour.  Pay a certain amount and taste all their beers. Me and Marianna need to find a bourbon brewing company.





Whatchugals need is a Limo !!!


Morning bro's, gonna catcha lil 2-3 hr nap..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Live from W.O.R.K......... How ya'll are?



Mornin schweetie 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchugals need is a Limo !!!
> 
> 
> Morning bro's, gonna catcha lil 2-3 hr nap..



Mornin Quackgro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Quackgro!





Hiya Chiefbro !!!  Hada rough one last night.  Sleep meds kicking in, will hollatcha later.


Betcha Moonbro had those squealers in the freezer in 30 minutes, or less . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2017)

Neighbor Tate/Champ came down yesterday while I was asleep and finished bush hawging my field !!


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning my beautiful peeples!

Heeeyy quack and chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!!  Hada rough one last night.  Sleep meds kicking in, will hollatcha later.
> 
> 
> Betcha Moonbro had those squealers in the freezer in 30 minutes, or less . .



Get some rest and Holla back....

I wouldn't bet against ya.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning Chief,Quackbro,Keebs and Glue Bunny. It came a heck of a thunderstorm just after dark yesterday. Started raining whilst I was cleaning them squealers. Took a BLD break, and when it let up finished knocking them out. Took the neighbors a good mess. They get our mail and newspapers when we are out of town.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Heeeyy quack and chief!



Mornin sticky wabbit  

My phone died momentarily.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Quackbro,Keebs and Glue Bunny. It came a heck of a thunderstorm just after dark yesterday. Started raining whilst I was cleaning them squealers. Took a BLD break, and when it let up finished knocking them out. Took the neighbors a good mess. They get our mail and newspapers when we are out of town.



Howdy Moonbro, nuttin like havin good neighbor's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Got a few little nit picky projects to get done, mostly piddlin OCD Sinclair1 stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!!  Hada rough one last night.  Sleep meds kicking in, will hollatcha later.
> 
> 
> Betcha Moonbro had those squealers in the freezer in 30 minutes, or less . .


mornin to you too.................


glue bunny said:


> Morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Heeeyy quack and chief!


How ya healin, gal?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Quackbro,Keebs and Glue Bunny. It came a heck of a thunderstorm just after dark yesterday. Started raining whilst I was cleaning them squealers. Took a BLD break, and when it let up finished knocking them out. Took the neighbors a good mess. They get our mail and newspapers when we are out of town.


Cain't beat havin good neighbors!


Jeff C. said:


> Got a few little nit picky projects to get done, mostly piddlin OCD Sinclair1 stuff.


I dunno why I came in to work, it's at the slow to no season for me right now................(kinda like Mrs.H22)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> mornin to you too.................
> 
> How ya healin, gal?
> 
> ...



Copy dat, but it's that paycheck thingy. Easy $$$$ but boring and time stands still almost.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mornin! 

Keebs, how did your sis like my little island. Letme guess. She said aint nothin to do there.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 10, 2017)

My view for the rest of the week...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and GoldDot40. Man that is a nice view! Got any fishing planned?


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 10, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> My view for the rest of the week...



Where is that view from ???

Gotta love walking distance to the pier ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

I see most have checked in today.

Missing EE both yesterday and today?   Hope he is alright.

Sure is sticky out there today.   Really working the garden over.   Planting sweet taters, harvesting peas, okra, maters, and butternut squash.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

Gold Dot sure has a nice view of the world this week.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy dat, but it's that paycheck thingy. Easy $$$$ but boring and time stands still almost.


 true dat!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Keebs, how did your sis like my little island. Letme guess. She said aint nothin to do there.


I ain't talked to her yet......... her & baby sis are "on my list" 'cause they've both had beach trips and I haven't..........feelin left out..


GoldDot40 said:


> My view for the rest of the week...


 Don't know you and already don't like you neither!!!


_*I NEED VITAMIN SEA!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> Where is that view from ???
> 
> Gotta love walking distance to the pier ....


That would be from our balcony on the 7th (top) floor of our hotel at PCB. The gulf is VERY calm...even with a passing thunderstorm or 3.


Keebs said:


> Don't know you and already don't like you neither!!!
> 
> _*I NEED VITAMIN SEA!!!!!!!!*_


Jealous?
Just drive South until you can't...you'll get there. Motel 6 will leave the light on for ya...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> That would be from our balcony on the 7th (top) floor of our hotel at PCB. The gulf is VERY calm...even with a passing thunderstorm or 3.
> 
> Jealous?
> Just drive South until you can't...you'll get there. Motel 6 will leave the light on for ya...


Can ya loan me gas money, big man?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Can ya loan me gas money, big man?



Gas money??? I can do you one better...as long as your car can hold 1000 gallons, I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Gas money??? I can do you one better...as long as your car can hold 1000 gallons, I'm your Huckleberry.


 you do man!!  I just need 10 gals at a time, mind if the truck travels with me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> My view for the rest of the week...





I speck we fixin` to disappear to the area east of there real soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Dang, sure makes me want to head to the beach....nice view.

Red beans n rice, kicked up chickin nuggets, and biskit toast.

Doin some little cores/spiffy'n up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I speck we fixin` to disappear to the area east of there real soon.


even BETTER place!!!!!!!luckydawg!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> even BETTER place!!!!!!!luckydawg!





Somewhere between Wewa, East Point, and Port St Joe.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Somewhere between Wewa, East Point, and Port St Joe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

Grass mowed.   check that off for another week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Well my little spiffy'n up turned into an all day labor intensive project. Took some stuff out of garage up to storage bldg and one thing led to another. Up at ol home place wound up cleaning out gutters that were full, cleaned off roof area that is a little too flat for some limbs and sticks to come slide/blow off, cleaned leaves out of a couple beds, patio, front porch, and sidewalk.  

I'm beat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

Chief, your day sounds like mine.   Literally 4 hours in garden and then 3+ on the mower.   I am tired but cleaned up now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, your day sounds like mine.   Literally 4 hours in garden and then 3+ on the mower.   I am tired but cleaned up now.



I heard that. I just need to go get cleaned up. I had a little project I wanted to get done here @ home, but just too tired now. I'll take care of it in the morning.

Going to go hit the shower and chillax the rest of the evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

That's the plan Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That's the plan Chief



Ahhhh....much betta!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

Hearing some distant rumblings. Sounds like it's Northeast of me....anyone else?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

Lots of rumblings here about an hour ago but never a drop.   Most of it came from the south of 30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lots of rumblings here about an hour ago but never a drop.   Most of it came from the south of 30055



Sounds like it's between us then, I think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2017)

You are more ENE of me gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

true that

I am right on the Newton/Morgan county line just south of I 20


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

evening stick wabbit


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening stick wabbit



I prefer gimpy Wabbit

Evening gw


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 10, 2017)

Bout time to call it a day.  Everyone rest well...except quack n wy...y'all work safe!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Morning. Anybody out there?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like a ghost town around here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Mornin Moon. It sure does.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Morning Chief. I guess EE and GW are catching a few extra winks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. I guess EE and GW are catching a few extra winks.



I hope so, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Time to go get Jag up and at'em.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm Here, IIII'mmmm HERE!!!!!!!!!
Mornin, how ya'll are?
Gotta get the coaches meeting letters ready, ya'll play nice!


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 11, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2017)

My knee,shoulder,back and ankle tell me its gonna rain .Mornin all.
Poured down for an hr about 1/2 mile east of the house last night. Lighting was bountiful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Going Saturday for my future daughters wedding dress fitting. Excited. Lawd I'm probably gonna cry and she aint even my daughter yet.  Well, she has been around 7 years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

I am alive.

dealing with a dead WiFi airport this morning.   finally just went hardwired.

morning glue bunny, keebs, MzH22, Chief, moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

crakajak,  it is dense fog here and sticky outside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Today is my Diddy's 91st. birthday.
This is the portrait my son has tattooed on his arm along with the ship# Diddy was on and an anchor with "Da" (that's what the boy calls him) and waves on the bottom, clouds on top. Pretty cool tattoo for and 18 year old to choose. Took three sittings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I'm Here, IIII'mmmm HERE!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin, how ya'll are?
> Gotta get the coaches meeting letters ready, ya'll play nice!



Youuuuuuu Arrrrrrre?  

Mornin!





glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!



Mornin, Gimpy Wabbit! 



Crakajak said:


> My knee,shoulder,back and ankle tell me its gonna rain .Mornin all.
> Poured down for an hr about 1/2 mile east of the house last night. Lighting was bountiful.



Mornin, got any other prizes for us? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I am alive.
> 
> dealing with a dead WiFi airport this morning.   finally just went hardwired.
> 
> morning glue bunny, keebs, MzH22, Chief, moonbro



Glad to hear you are still alive. Now if EE would check in, and bloodbro.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Diddy's 91st. birthday.
> This is the portrait my son has tattooed on his arm along with the ship# Diddy was on and an anchor with "Da" (that's what the boy calls him) and waves on the bottom, clouds on top. Pretty cool tattoo for and 18 year old to choose. Took three sittings.



Mornin.....cool pic galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Had a Dr. appt. today @ 11:15. Dropped Jag off @ work, came home and was just going to go ahead and get ready, about a 30-40 minute ride.

I decided to take a look @ paper work regarding today's appt, and lo n behold it was a fasting lab appt. I got up, drank coffee, and ate brekfus. 

Had to cancel, kinda glad, waiting til dang near lunch time with no coffee, or nothing to eat is entirely too late IMO. The reschedule is going to be earlier I garowntee.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Diddy's 91st. birthday.
> This is the portrait my son has tattooed on his arm along with the ship# Diddy was on and an anchor with "Da" (that's what the boy calls him) and waves on the bottom, clouds on top. Pretty cool tattoo for and 18 year old to choose. Took three sittings.





Jeff C. said:


> Had a Dr. appt. today @ 11:15. Dropped Jag off @ work, came home and was just going to go ahead and get ready, about a 30-40 minute ride.
> 
> I decided to take a look @ paper work regarding today's appt, and lo n behold it was a fasting lab appt. I got up, drank coffee, and ate brekfus.
> 
> Had to cancel, kinda glad, waiting til dang near lunch time with no coffee, or nothing to eat is entirely too late IMO. _*The reschedule is going to be earlier I garowntee*_.




Yeah, ready to hear from a couple others to chime in............ both those boys have me worried a bit.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, ready to hear from a couple others to chime in............ both those boys have me worried a bit.......



I doubt Sockbro done ran out of clean sox.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Diddy's 91st. birthday.
> This is the portrait my son has tattooed on his arm along with the ship# Diddy was on and an anchor with "Da" (that's what the boy calls him) and waves on the bottom, clouds on top. Pretty cool tattoo for and 18 year old to choose. Took three sittings.



Happy Your day to the young feller ....

and yes that is a cool tat to get ....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I doubt Sockbro done ran out of clean sox.


he ain't ran nuttin, that's for sure!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Diddy's 91st. birthday.
> This is the portrait my son has tattooed on his arm along with the ship# Diddy was on and an anchor with "Da" (that's what the boy calls him) and waves on the bottom, clouds on top. Pretty cool tattoo for and 18 year old to choose. Took three sittings.



Thats cool!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crakajak,  it is dense fog here and sticky outside.



You know it July in Ga when you can't walk outside without breaking a sweat. Come on colder weather.I can always put more  clothes on, but can only take so much off with getting arresteded.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> Happy Your day to the young feller ....
> 
> and yes that is a cool tat to get ....



Thanks. After looking at the pic longer, it's an even older pic than the one I have. My sister posted this one of FB. Here's the one Cody used and his tat. The anchor is on the inside arm. OUCH. The guy that tattooed it did it free hand. He was GOOD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

ink is not for me but that is a good job and really resymbols the photo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ink is not for me but that is a good job and really resymbols the photo



I think he did a good job too. I'm with you bout ink. At least not were folks can see it.  
Believe it or not, the boy keeps his pretty much covered up sept when he's home or on vacation.  When he wore scrubs, he had a sleeve he would wear on his arms under his scrubs. Didn't even know they made em till he ordered em. Now he wears long sleeved dress shirts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!!



SUP! 

Getting my hair cut today. Aint been cut since Dawn cut it. 

Lawd I hope she does OK. I'm gonna tell her to try to cut it like Dawn did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

hay quackgro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Hit the jackpot for lunch. Went to pick Jag up @ work and they were having a big fish fry. Big ol shell cracker from Lake George in Florida, real close to Grandpa Terry's in DeLand, FL. The Mayor of the little town Jag works for has a place down there. This is the second time we lucked up on one theses fish fry's. The whole nine yards to boot: onion rings, sliced raw sweet onion, fried squash, hush puppies, French fries, sliced fresh maters, Cole slaw. Every vegetable from that garden. They even sent Jag home with a whole cherry pie.   

I'll be checking out Lake George next time I'm @ Grandpa Terry's!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hit the jackpot for lunch. Went to pick Jag up @ work and they were having a big fish fry. Big ol shell cracker from Lake George in Florida, real close to Grandpa Terry's in DeLand, FL. The Mayor of the little town Jag works for has a place down there. This is the second time we lucked up on one theses fish fry's. The whole nine yards to boot: onion rings, sliced raw sweet onion, fried squash, hush puppies, French fries, sliced fresh maters, Cole slaw. Every vegetable from that garden. They even sent Jag home with a whole cherry pie.
> 
> I'll be checking out Lake George next time I'm @ Grandpa Terry's!



DANG!   You lucky dawg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG!   You lucky dawg.



I'm stuffed too....gonna need a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SUP!
> 
> Getting my hair cut today. Aint been cut since Dawn cut it.
> 
> Lawd I hope she does OK. I'm gonna tell her to try to cut it like Dawn did.



Thought Mr. H said wouldn't nobody else 'pose to cut yo hair, but Dawn ???





gobbleinwoods said:


> hay quackgro




Afternoon brother!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Hit the jackpot for lunch. Went to pick Jag up @ work and they were having a big fish fry. Big ol shell cracker from Lake George in Florida, real close to Grandpa Terry's in DeLand, FL. The Mayor of the little town Jag works for has a place down there. This is the second time we lucked up on one theses fish fry's. The whole nine yards to boot: onion rings, sliced raw sweet onion, fried squash, hush puppies, French fries, sliced fresh maters, Cole slaw. Every vegetable from that garden. They even sent Jag home with a whole cherry pie.
> 
> I'll be checking out Lake George next time I'm @ Grandpa Terry's!




Sounds great !!!   I'm having a Crown and DC . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought Mr. H said wouldn't nobody else 'pose to cut yo hair, but Dawn ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll work too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

Taught the wife how to bush hawg yesterday, she LOVED it, said it was relaxing..  She was back on the tractor this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

I forgot to show y'all this. it was after Tropical Storm Cindy dumped all that rain on us. I was heading to Home Depot for something I believe and right after leaving the house about a mile I see this. There's a local water authority facility right there.

I got out took the pic then relocated it back to the road ditch, topped the hill and there was another one in the same pose, relocated it too.

They better be glad I didn bring'em home and berl'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taught the wife how to bush hawg yesterday, she LOVED it, said it was relaxing..  She was back on the tractor this morning.



I put a chaw of Redman in and chill out most of the time myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

Cool pic Chiefbro !!! 


I like to bush hawg nekkid . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Quack. He DON'T want nobody else to cut my hairs, but I don't know when we will eva get down that way. Thought we might come Labor Day, but now he wants to get a condo at the Island. I reckon he thinks we rich or somepin.

That's a COOL pic Jeff! COOL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool pic Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> I like to bush hawg nekkid . .



  

Aint neva attempted it myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack. He DON'T want nobody else to cut my hairs, but I don't know when we will eva get down that way. Thought we might come Labor Day, but now he wants to get a condo at the Island. I reckon he thinks we rich or somepin.
> 
> That's a COOL pic Jeff! COOL!



I couldn't help but stop, get a pic, and move him out of da road. I was laughin about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool pic Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> I like to bush hawg nekkid . .



Does yo wife bush hawg nekkid???  If so; gonna need some pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Does yo wife bush hawg nekkid???  If so; gonna need some pics





Mebbe . . .


Gonna look at a D-4 dozer . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Man, it's hot out here right now. Workin up a good sweat piddlin'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

quack watch out for the PTO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

It would Pull That Off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

Just got the new router and I am back up and running without the wire


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2017)

you ain't just whistlin Dixie, 'bout to hot for a smoke, but I have a mocking bird been trying to dive bomb me the last couple of days, it's worth it to go aggravate it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

keebs is opening the door to look around


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2017)

bout time to head to the hizzle


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2017)

hope you have an awesome sauce birthday kydawg!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2017)

you my bud, sport


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2017)

2 shots in the hind end and im finally starting to turn the corner with the Bronchitis. Still no energy but I aint dead yet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2017)

blood, what's this mess you are in?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 shots in the hind end and im finally starting to turn the corner with the Bronchitis. Still no energy but I aint dead yet!



Was sick with acute bronchitis a month ago...for almost 2 whole weeks and kept the cough for 3 more. Missed 2 days of work which was the 1st time in 8 years I missed work. I got a shot too. I coughed so hard for so long that my ribs felt like Chuck Norris had been using me as a punching bag. That stuff can be rough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2017)

How weird is this ???  Grilled ribeyes/skrimps, fried cheekun libbers, squash. Then a low kuntray boil . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds good to me Quackbro. Dang Bloodbro! Hope you can turn the corner on that mess! Oh and evening folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Evenin, been rumblin really good for the past 1 1/2 hour or better, darkened way up, winds picked up, but nothing. I even turned a sprinkler on trying to make it rain, and nothing so far.

Wouldn't mind a little steady shower.


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, been rumblin really good for the past 1 1/2 hour or better, darkened way up, winds picked up, but nothing. I even turned a sprinkler on trying to make it rain, and nothing so far.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a little steady shower.



Same thing here in the 31064


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How weird is this ???  Grilled ribeyes/skrimps, fried cheekun libbers, squash. Then a low kuntray boil . .



That's wierd and too much. Taco Tuesday night wiff venison we ground. No greese runnin down your hand while eating sideways.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Evening Chief, Glue Bunny and Wy. Cubed deer, pink eyed peas and fried taters tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Everybody asleep in this household already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2017)

Evenin Wy, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning folks, somebody needs to start a new one this one is done


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2017)

Mornin Moon, gobblein, Wy probably gone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning GW,Wy and Chief. Got to hit the ground running this morning. TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,Wy and Chief. Got to hit the ground running this morning. TTYL.



Fixin to do the same Moon, have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2017)

last post and maybe keebs will get a beach/summer one up

out the door myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2017)

good morning!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2017)

Been under contract with my bride for 5 years today..... She is one lucky womanz!!! 
Happy whatever day of the week it is kids!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy Anniversary Blood. I hope you have a no trade clause.


----------

